# IT: Baja por ansiedad => "Y por esto no me gusta programar" (parte 2)



## jus (13 May 2022)

Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.

Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar

En dicho post yo decía que programar es una puta mierda



> _Son retos constantes, desafíos que no sabes cómo van a ser o cómo hay que abordarlos y completarlos. Que igual te obligan a usar tecnologías (mezclas de todas ellas) que en tu cabeza pueden ser un galimatías todo y no sabes si lo harás bien o peor aún SI NO ERES CAPAZ DE HACERLO. _




*Pues tras unos meses con el proyecto mi compañero... ZAS!!! Se ha pillado la baja por ansiedad (le pegó bien fuerte al parecer)


¿Y cual es la razón?* Pues hablando con él ayer por tfno, tras estar desconectado bastante tiempo, me dijo que era por culpa de las tareas que le habían mandado. Que era un marrón, prisas, iban mal, difícil, no llegaba, no lo sacaba, a veces fallaba, etc, etc.

Y ayer justo antes de hablar con mi compañero, precisamente un amigo me llama que se dedica a temas de esto también y me contó que andaba con kubernetes y mierdas así, le pregunté si era fácil o no y me contó que era un puto pifostio, eso sí que si pilotas puedes ganar pasta, pero que él está ahora un poco con eso y mi respuesta fue: *"prefiero vivir tranquilo en un puesto tranquilo cobrando menos a estar en un puesto donde tenga que estar dando siempre el 120% para acabar gripando". *

Pues eso.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2022)

dile que pa eso pruebe de seguir en el departamente IT pero sudando de todo, en plan "si me hechais me haceis un favor". Tal vez se lleve una sorpresa agradable y pueda conservar su "buen sueldo"


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.

Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.

Todo eso es CACA.


----------



## jus (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, Hibernate, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo esl es CACA.



Por eso estoy en un puesto donde ya no me dedico a la programación pero nos puede caer algún marrón como a mi compañero muy puntualmente (rara vez) y esquivé dicha bala. También ganamos menos que esos 2500 netos ya te digo al mes

Pero tienes toda la razón, no merece la pena ese oficio salvo seas muy bueno y saber y hacer todo eso que te piden con las tecnologías mezcladas entre sí y encima es que no te da para comprarte una casa decente sin hipoteca a 40 años.

Antaño un hombre ganaba para pagar casa, piso, coche tener hijos y la mujer sin trabajar, hoy nada de eso salvo ser un crack


----------



## Bizarroff (13 May 2022)

Lo que no sé es porqué váis al trabajo a estresaros y perder la salud por un puñado de monedas, comportamos como gente normal (funcionarios, sindicalistas, jetas, vagos) y seréis felices


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por eso estoy en un puesto donde ya no me dedico a la programación pero nos puede caer algún marrón como a mi compañero muy puntualmente (rara vez) y esquivé dicha bala. También ganamos menos que esos 2500 netos ya te digo al mes
> 
> Pero tienes toda la razón, no merece la pena ese oficio salvo seas muy bueno y saber y hacer todo eso que te piden con las tecnologías mezcladas entre sí y encima es que no te da para comprarte una casa decente sin hipoteca a 40 años.
> 
> Antaño un hombre ganaba para pagar casa, piso, coche tener hijos y la mujer sin trabajar, hoy nada de eso salvo ser un crack



Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.


----------



## jus (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.



Es lo triste de todo esto, que para lo que se exige y los precios de los pisos sobre todo no da para estar totalmente holgado


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 May 2022)

las bajas por ansiedad/depresión son un pitorreo.

En su gran mayoría, vagos que no quieren remar.

Un requisito fundamental para conseguirlo es saber fingir bien. No todo el mundo sabe fingir una incapacidad mental.


----------



## pepeluismi (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.



Para estar de marrones es preferible 1200 euros de reponedor. Pero de aquí a Lima.
Si me dices que ganas 6mil parriba pues ya hablamos. Pero no, 6mil lo cobran los viejos por hacer el gilipollas y nadie sabe por qué


----------



## Greco (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, Hibernate, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo esl es CACA.



Lo que nos interesa es la solución, no saber que la mierda es mierda.

Porque hay gente que va de lista, sobrada y que se está forrando, como el amigo @pacomer, pero curiosamente nunca concretan.

Y me parece que tu eres del mismo palo...


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, Hibernate, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo esl es CACA.



¿Y ahora cómo te ganas la vida, campeón?


----------



## esforzado (13 May 2022)

doce meses diseñando los sistemas de una puerta... protecciones... llaves de acceso... condiciones de apertura... por requerimiento, la puerta debe ser infranqueable porque es un silo de misiles y detrás de ella está el botón de lanzamiento...

a la semana... llamadita de madrugada del "project manager"... por lo visto, la puerta que él pidió infranqueable, ahora no le deja entrar... -ya, es que no cumples las condiciones... - sí, sí, lo sé, pero es que me meo, no podemos tener una puerta que no prevé estas cosas...

yo no comprometo mi integridad mental cuando el gilipollas que tengo por encima se cree que las cosas se hacen con el magia borrás...

sí, la mayoría de los proyectos son meter el motor de un caza en el vano de un escarabajo... sencillamente porque algún gilipollas ha pensado que si el caza es un éxito, y el escarabajo es un éxito, la mezcla es éxito garantizado...

me preocupo una vez... pero luego ya sé que el tema va a fracasar, me estrese o no... así que...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Lo que nos interesa es la solución, no saber que la mierda es mierda.
> 
> Porque hay gente que va de lista, sobrada y que se está forrando, como el amigo @pacomer, pero curiosamente nunca concretan.
> 
> Y me parece que tu eres del mismo palo...



La solución es que te busques la vida, amigo, no que le pidas pipas a un Amo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Y ahora cómo te ganas la vida, campeón?



Trabajo por mi cuenta, cada uno se tiene que buscar la vida.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Trabajo por mi cuenta, cada uno se tiene que buscar la vida.



¿Y ya no programas nada?


----------



## Greco (13 May 2022)

Aham, así que la solución es ser freelance, porque el cliente no va a ser tu amo.

Buena peli esa.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



Pufff... estamos criando una generación de mariconas picateclas.

El picateclas calvorota putero que pegó el gatillazo con la guiri enana lo deja clarito, clarito: no le da la cocorota para codificar en condiciones.

Al otro mono que también aporrea el teclado le dio el yuyu y se ha tenido que pillar una baja por neurosis o depresión, o como se llame eso que le ha entrado.

A ver si ahora te van a encasquetar ese proyecto a ti.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 May 2022)

Los españoles no tienen la tecnología social para enfrentarse a problemas complejos de IT, esas cosas se tienen que hacer en equipo, pero trabajar en equipo con españoles es casi imposible, los jefes no participan, los currelas son triturados con cargas grandes y sin liderazgo de alguien que sepa mas, incapacidad de admitir errores, incapacidad de saber los propios limites, inseguridad, etc...


----------



## al loro (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por eso estoy en un puesto donde ya no me dedico a la programación pero nos puede caer algún marrón como a mi compañero muy puntualmente (rara vez) y esquivé dicha bala. También ganamos menos que esos 2500 netos ya te digo al mes
> 
> Pero tienes toda la razón, no merece la pena ese oficio salvo seas muy bueno y saber y hacer todo eso que te piden con las tecnologías mezcladas entre sí y encima es que no te da para comprarte una casa decente sin hipoteca a 40 años.
> 
> Antaño un hombre ganaba para pagar casa, piso, coche tener hijos y la mujer sin trabajar, hoy nada de eso salvo ser un crack



Ni crack, simplemente tener una pequeña empresa con becarios y tener tus amiguitos del ADE enchufados a la administración pública para darte concursos a dedo y ser un buen comisionista...


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> dile que pa eso pruebe de seguir en el departamente IT pero sudando de todo, en plan "si me hechais me haceis un favor". Tal vez se lleve una sorpresa agradable y pueda conservar su "buen sueldo"



Correcto, hay que tomarse las cosas con más tranquilidad sobre todo cuando puede afecta a la salud, se dice el tiempo realista que puede estar, y si no les gusta se siente.


----------



## samaruc (13 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Y ya no programas nada?




Si no ha cambiado el cuento los informáticos freelance la pasta se la sacaban con la suscripción por mantenimiento, lo de programar solo era meter la puntita (colocar la _solución _e ir sacando pasta por los parches).


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Lo que nos interesa es la solución, no saber que la mierda es mierda.
> 
> Porque hay gente que va de lista, sobrada y que se está forrando, como el amigo @pacomer, pero curiosamente nunca concretan.
> 
> Y me parece que tu eres del mismo palo...



El amigo @pacomer ser fue a Suiza y montón allí su empresa,entre otras cosas programa servicios o microservicios por los que cobra un buen dinero, creo entender. Fíjate si no concreta.


----------



## secuestrado (13 May 2022)

En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.

Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.

Por un lado lo que yo llevo es bastante complejo, por otro lado lo que le mando hacer se lo explico todo pero, no se, creo que no entiende nada. Le pedí hoy por ejemplo que pensara en una solucion para un problema que teniamos actualmente y no me ha dicho nada, y yo ya he pensado y probado 2 o 3 soluciones. Pero quiero que lo piense él. Me da palo ir ahora y decirle que ya tengo la solución. Me gustaría que analizara los problemas y les diera soluciones, que es lo que debe hacer un buen informatico, pero no veo resultados. No se cual es el problema. En ningun momento meto presion de tiempos y siempre me he pegado con los directores o gerentes para hacerles ver que la programación requiere su tiempo de análisis, desarrollo y de pruebas. El que sea necesario. No es si es que está mas perdido que Adan en el día de la Madre o qué. En cuyo caso debería decirlo! El problema de estas personas (como las del OP) es que no dicen NO, no piden ayuda, no dicen que no se sienten capaces. Deben decirlo.

Me recuerda a lo que me pasó hace unos años, una chica que tenia tambien a mi cargo, yo era jefe de desarrollo y arquitecto de producto en otra empresa, me dijo cuando me fui a otro sitio que fue un horror trabajar conmigo porque, literalmente, se sentia estupida. Otro chico que tenia tambien, este un día petó, me confesó que se sentia incapaz cuando, sentandome con él para ayudarle e intentar darle un empujon, me dijo "es que no se, eso que tú ves tan rapido es que yo no soy capaz de verlo!". Posiblemente a este chaval que tengo hoy le pase lo mismo? Yo estoy procurando que NO.

Lo que quiero decir es que la inteligencia de las personas es la que es, algunas dan para llegar a x, otras a x+5 y otras a x+50 y no se les puede pedir mucho mas de lo que son capaces de asimilar porque les pasa esto, que petan. Pero el tema es que el caso del OP es muy habitual en la informática. Pero mucho.


----------



## Esparto (13 May 2022)

Yo he estado varios años en empresas que eran picadoras de carne. Con una tasa alarmante de ataques de ansiedad en directo, gente con tratamientos, incluso varios infartos, etc. Aún quedo con aquellos compañeros y tenemos anécdotas que parecemos veteranos de Ifni.

Pero no es la profesión, son los puestos. Después de "pagar la novatada" sólo cambiaba de empleo comprobando un poco cómo era el ambiente. Y me fue bastante bien.


----------



## D_M (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



¿Y a qué te dedicas ahora?
A ver si lo adivino...,¿Cajero en un Mercadona?


----------



## Risitas (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



En la privada es lo que mas me ha sorprendido, un porrón de reuniones absurdas.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



En lo que resalto está la clave.
La gente escucha o lee eso, y se tira de cabeza, aprende lo justo para pasar una entrevista en la que rara vez se evalúan de verdad los conocimientos técnicos de los candidatos, y una vez terminado el ji, ji, ja, ja al campo de batalla.
Y vienen los uy, uy, uy, porque no tenemos npi de qué va, y hemos querido cagar más alto que el culo.
Hay que realizar trabajos que sepamos hacer. Unos serán capaces de hacer más y otros menos. Pero lo imortante es conocer las limitaciones de cada uno y actuar consecuentemente.
Por causa de un sistema educativo nada exigente, mucha gente pasa bachilleratos y llega a universidades e incluso termina hijinierías, cuando nunca debieron haber pasado ni la ESO. Y el sistema sigue creando individuos que se creen que saben hacer algo, cuando a lo máximo que llegan es a limpiarse el ojete solos, y no bien del todo.

Todo son pamplinas de personas irresponsables, que no han recibido una hostia de realidad a tiempo.


----------



## Risitas (13 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los españoles no tienen la tecnología social para enfrentarse a problemas complejos de IT, esas cosas se tienen que hacer en equipo, pero trabajar en equipo con españoles es casi imposible, los jefes no participan, los currelas son triturados con cargas grandes y sin liderazgo de alguien que sepa mas, incapacidad de admitir errores, incapacidad de saber los propios limites, inseguridad, etc...



Es que un buen programador es aquel que para dentro es capaz de admitir los errores suyos y de otros. Y corregirlos.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> En lo que resalto está la clave.
> La gente escucha o lee eso, y se tira de cabeza, aprende lo justo para pasar una entrevista en la que rara vez se evalúan de verdad los conocimientos técnicos de los candidatos, y una vez terminado el ji, ji, ja, ja al campo de batalla.
> Y vienen los uy, uy, uy, porque no tenemos npi de qué va, y hemos querido cagar más alto que el culo.
> Hay que realizar trabajos que sepamos hacer. Unos serán capaces de hacer más y otros menos. Pero lo imortante es conocer las limitaciones de cada uno y actuar consecuentemente.
> ...



Para eso está el jefe que se supone que sabe los límites del trabajo y lo que alguien que tenga los conocimientos mínimos puede hacer, claro que si despide a 3 y no encuentra nadie, es que a lo mejor los requisitios no casan bien con las condiciones de trabajo, y hay que revisar unos u otras.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



La inteligencia hace, pero no solamente eso. Programar es una FORMA de pensar, yo estoy aprendiendo programación a mis treintaytantos y mi problema no está en no ver las cosas, sino en no pensar correctamente. Es como cuando aprendes inglés, los primeros años piensas en castellano y en tu mente lo traduces al inglés y luego lo dices. Y eso hace que HABLES mal, porque quieres traducir literalmente palabra por palabra del castellano al inglés. Pero llega un día, que el cerebro hace click y directamente PIENSAS en inglés cuando quieres hablar en inglés, ya no haces en tu mente la conversión castellano -> inglés, directamente SABES hablar inglés. 

Pienso que programar es LO MISMO. Yo ahora estoy en primero de DAM y lo que me sale NATURAL es código espagueti, y todavía me cuesta adaptarme a POO porque aunque literalmente entienda POO, todavía NO SÉ pensar de manera POO. Por lo que me estoy montando unos pifostios ahora mismo curiosos.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Ejemplo de lo que acabo de comentar en el anterior post.
Este forero es alguien que DE VERDAD sabe. Y lo que se encuentra es con sucnormales titulados, y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## toroloco (13 May 2022)

cuando era sustituto en bachillerato, me toca un insti que empiezan a dar no sé que puto modulo de alguna mierda y claro, no habia ni un puto material de la materia que yo daba.

casualidad, la profesora se va a tocarse la vulva a alguna historieta esos seis meses que empiezan a dar el modulo.

el tonto de toroloco a hacer materiales, el jefe de departamente que todos los materiales tenian que quedar en el puto pc de mierda del departamento, falso creo yo, los materiales son mios.

bueno, que me entro tal agobio y no aguante y a final de la sustitucion cai desafortunadamente de baja una semana por la presion.

de puta a puta, taconazo


----------



## Coln (13 May 2022)

Más más, quiero más info de mi futuro oficio a mis 40 palos ;-)


----------



## secuestrado (13 May 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> La inteligencia hace, pero no solamente eso. Programar es una FORMA de pensar, yo estoy aprendiendo programación a mis treintaytantos y mi problema no está en no ver las cosas, sino en no pensar correctamente. Es como cuando aprendes inglés, los primeros años piensas en castellano y en tu mente lo traduces al inglés y luego lo dices. Y eso hace que HABLES mal, porque quieres traducir literalmente palabra por palabra del castellano al inglés. Pero llega un día, que el cerebro hace click y directamente PIENSAS en inglés cuando quieres hablar en inglés, ya no haces en tu mente la conversión castellano -> inglés, directamente SABES hablar inglés.
> 
> Pienso que programar es LO MISMO. Yo ahora estoy en primero de DAM y lo que me sale NATURAL es código espagueti, y todavía me cuesta adaptarme a POO porque aunque literalmente entienda POO, todavía NO SÉ pensar de manera POO. Por lo que me estoy montando unos pifostios ahora mismo curiosos.



Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia. La capacidad de abstraccion es fundamental. Es algo que se comparte con otras disciplinas, como con las matematicas. Puede que si no lo entiendes sea porque no te hayan enseñado correctamente. La transición de programación estructurada a programacion orientada a objeto, o a cualquier otro paradigma, debería ser algo fácilmente asimilable teniendo una buena base.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Para estar de marrones es preferible 1200 euros de reponedor. Pero de aquí a Lima.
> Si me dices que ganas 6mil parriba pues ya hablamos. Pero no, 6mil lo cobran los viejos por hacer el gilipollas y nadie sabe por qué



Esoy de acuerdo. Mi salario ronda los 2500, y no hay nada que haga con ese salario que no pueda hacer con 1200. Si no puedo comprarme una casa y me va a costar la salud mental lo mismo no me interesa. Los problemas no vienen por lo tecnico, sino por aguantar imbeciles todo el puto dia.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



No te emociones, menudo flipao jajajajjaja. Simplemente tu conocias el producto y ellos no, y ademas tienes mucha mas experiencia. Cuando uno tiene experiencia lo dificil lo ve facil, deberias saberlo. Hacerse el listo con los nuevos y encima jovenes, que malote !!!  . Y viene al foro a contarlo todo orgulloso sacando pecho jajajajajajajjajajajajajaj

Seguramente llevas el proyecto como el puto culo, no esta documentado, tienes los entornos y los commits hechos un cristo, es un puto pifostio y tienes bien guardada la informacion las relevante.Pero tu te lo conoces, faltaria mas.

Te he calado y lo sabes, cuando vengas de llorar nos escribes otro post demostrando lo inteligente que eres, tontaco.


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2022)

por cierto,

*TU COMPANHERO ERES TU*

menudo trollaco estas hecho


----------



## fyahball (13 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los españoles no tienen la tecnología social para enfrentarse a problemas complejos de IT, esas cosas se tienen que hacer en equipo, pero trabajar en equipo con españoles es casi imposible, los jefes no participan, los currelas son triturados con cargas grandes y sin liderazgo de alguien que sepa mas, incapacidad de admitir errores, incapacidad de saber los propios limites, inseguridad, etc...



esta misma semana

entra un gilipollas, tocándome los huevos, 

hasta los cojones estoy ya de esta mierda

y eso que hago desarrollos fáciles en tecnologias de toda la vida para la banca

HASTA LOS MISMOS HUEVOS

hasta los huevos de hablar con mi jefe y quejarme y de todo

me tienen encima por un broncas, pq ya la he liado pardísima más de una vez

eso sí, perfil bajo, buena pasta, y me toco los huevos el 40%-50% de mi jornada

teletrabajo

en cuanto digan de ir a oficinas auqnue sea un día, se acabó... me acabarán despidiendo

en cuanto me hagan trabajar y no me pueda tocar los huevos ... me acabarán despidiendo

en cuanto me digan una palabra más alta que otra, ... bueno eso ya ha pasado y miedo me tienen

a tomar por culo

este va a ser mi último trabajo en esto, cuando se acabe me dedico a otra cosa


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> En lo que resalto está la clave.
> La gente escucha o lee eso, y se tira de cabeza, aprende lo justo para pasar una entrevista en la que rara vez se evalúan de verdad los conocimientos técnicos de los candidatos, y una vez terminado el ji, ji, ja, ja al campo de batalla.
> Y vienen los uy, uy, uy, porque no tenemos npi de qué va, y hemos querido cagar más alto que el culo.
> Hay que realizar trabajos que sepamos hacer. Unos serán capaces de hacer más y otros menos. Pero lo imortante es conocer las limitaciones de cada uno y actuar consecuentemente.
> ...



el sistema no es exigente claro que no boomer de mierda

por esto estamos todos los jovenes MUERTOS en vida estudiando como cabrones y bien jodidos con este sistema educativo de mierda perdiendo nuestros mejores años en estas mierdas

me cago en tus putisimos muertos pisoteaos boomer de mierda, no exigente dice, es que me cago en toda tu puta madre


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 May 2022)

a mi me tienen frito los putos bartolos, parece que en el mundo solo existe su puta mierda de picateclas que hasta un simio puede aprender joder


----------



## fyahball (13 May 2022)

llevando más de 20 años, siendo programador, ojo, dedicado a PROGRAMAR... es como un matemático o un jugardor de ajedrez con 40 años... estás acabado


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> En lo que resalto está la clave.
> La gente escucha o lee eso, y se tira de cabeza, aprende lo justo para pasar una entrevista en la que rara vez se evalúan de verdad los conocimientos técnicos de los candidatos, y una vez terminado el ji, ji, ja, ja al campo de batalla.
> Y vienen los uy, uy, uy, porque no tenemos npi de qué va, y hemos querido cagar más alto que el culo.
> *Hay que realizar trabajos que sepamos hacer*. Unos serán capaces de hacer más y otros menos. Pero lo imortante es conocer las limitaciones de cada uno y actuar consecuentemente.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en lo que te señalo, pero cuidado, que una cosa es lo que te dicen que es el proyecto, y una muy diferente es lo que te encuentras. Y por otro lado, si yo hubiese hecho solo proyectos para los que estaba preparado hoy seria aun mas paquete de lo que soy.

Cuando tienes experiencia puedes decirle a tu jefe de proyecto, al CTO a su puta madre que el proyecto es una puta mierda, y que hay que hacer una serie de mejoras o modificaciones que lo mismo no te toca hacerlas a ti.Cuando eres nuevo, no sabes nada, asi que te lo comes y te crees que es culpa tuya.

Por eso hemos pasado todos, lo que pasa que se aprende a base de ostias.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Y a qué te dedicas ahora?
> A ver si lo adivino...,¿Cajero en un Mercadona?



No. Sigo en la informatica, pero en otro campo y como autónomo. Que pique su puta madre.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que te señalo, pero cuidado, que una cosa es lo que te dicen que es el proyecto, y una muy diferente es lo que te encuentras. Y por otro lado, si yo hubiese hecho solo proyectos para los que estaba preparado hoy seria aun mas paquete de lo que soy.
> 
> Cuando tienes experiencia puedes decirle a tu jefe de proyecto, al CTO a su puta madre que el proyecto es una puta mierda, y que hay que hacer una serie de mejoras o modificaciones que lo mismo no te toca hacerlas a ti.Cuando eres nuevo, no sabes nada, asi que te lo comes y te crees que es culpa tuya.
> 
> Por eso hemos pasado todos, lo que pasa que se aprende a base de ostias.



Si yo te digo que hay que hacer una nave para ir a Alpha Centauri, ¿qué me dices? Pues que es imposible, y que busque a alguien que lo haga, que yo no soy capaz. Es de lógica.
Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo con lo que has argumentado.


----------



## D_M (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No. Sigo en la informatica, pero en otro campo y como autónomo. Que pique su puta madre.



Joder, pero si a los autónomos en España los están crujiendo, ¿no?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Y ya no programas nada?



No. Nada es nada. Desde hace muchos años. Ahora estoy aprendiendo Python pero por placer, y porque se puede hacer de todo con el puto Python. Pero a mi ritmo.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No. Nada es nada. Desde hace muchos años. Ahora estoy aprendiendo Python pero por placer, y porque se puede hacer de todo con el puto Python. Pero a mi ritmo.



Entonces tendrás a gente que te programe. ¿Y cómo consigues clientes?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No. Sigo en la informatica, pero en otro campo y como autónomo. Que pique su puta madre.



Hombre estirate y dinos. Espero que no seas trader de bitcoin..


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Aham, así que la solución es ser freelance, porque el cliente no va a ser tu amo.
> 
> Buena peli esa.



Aosaer. Si tienes un solo cliente estás en las mismas, claro. La clave es tener muchos clientes. Te aseguro que si tengo que mandar a alguno a tomar por culo, no me duelen prendas.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 May 2022)

Haceos de podeguarremos y a cobrar alguna paguita, viviréis más tranquilos.


----------



## gordofóbico (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> *"prefiero vivir tranquilo en un puesto tranquilo cobrando menos a estar en un puesto donde tenga que estar dando siempre el 120% para acabar gripando". *



Eso hice hace más de 10 años, PURA SALUD Y FELICIDAD


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los españoles no tienen la tecnología social para enfrentarse a problemas complejos de IT, esas cosas se tienen que hacer en equipo, pero trabajar en equipo con españoles es casi imposible, los jefes no participan, los currelas son triturados con cargas grandes y sin liderazgo de alguien que sepa mas, incapacidad de admitir errores, incapacidad de saber los propios limites, inseguridad, etc...



Esto se ve desde la universidad o incluso los institutos, la gente no trabaja en equipo, las pocas veces que se encargan trabajos en equipo lo primero que hace el equipo es (después de conformarlo con los más simpáticos e incluyendo si es posible a alguna tia buena para interactuar con ella), lo primero que hacen realmente es partir por trozos matemáticamente parecidos, lo que hará cada uno, y ala, ya nos vemos el día de la presentación. Taluec.


----------



## gordofóbico (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo



Grave error, busca a uno de FP, al menos ya tiene prácticas... en la universidad mucha morralla, yo hice FP y ¿adivina a quién tenía que enseñar cuando vinieron varios con sus súper títulos de universidad?, no están especializados una mierda los que salen de la Universidad... mucho de todo y MAL


----------



## randomizer (13 May 2022)

TIRA AL IGNORE, SUBNORMAL


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Más más, quiero más info de mi futuro oficio a mis 40 palos ;-)



Desde el máximo respeto, amigo. Si crees que vas a entrar en este oficio a los 40 palos, andas muy perdido. Aquí se entra con 25, con 40 ya no te quieren ni para picar carne, no sea que revoluciones a los púberes o te dé por montar un comité sindical.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia. La capacidad de abstraccion es fundamental. Es algo que se comparte con otras disciplinas, como con las matematicas. Puede que si no lo entiendes sea porque no te hayan enseñado correctamente. La transición de programación estructurada a programacion orientada a objeto, o a cualquier otro paradigma, debería ser algo fácilmente asimilable teniendo una buena base.



No lo niego, pero la teoría me la sé. Estoy aprendiendo a distancia, por lo que nadie me está enseñando, la cosa es que hay ciertas cosas que estoy haciendo que las entiendo después de que alguien me lo haya dicho. Por ejemplo, crear una clase rollo "Manager" de ficheros, otra clase clientes, y en la clase clientes crear en los dos constructores de Clientes un un objeto de esa clase Manager, para que luego en el main pueda acceder a los métodos de ficheros simplemente creando un objeto de la clase cliente.

No, apenas he practicado, no, el profesor ni está ni se le espera. Pero es que cuando un colega me lo dijo, pensé... Coño, pues tiene razón, es OBVIO. Pero a mí no se me había ocurrido. ¿Falta de práctica? ¿Falta de conocimientos? ¿Falta de inteligencia? Al menos sé que esta última no es, pero por eso mismo me resulta más frustrante no haberlo visto por mí mismo.

Supongo que la falta de práctica y de profesor (modalidad semi-presencial = profesor ni está ni se le espera) son factores clave, pero una vez visto lo que he visto, no es nada difícil (insisto, estoy empezando, me refiero a que lo que estoy viendo no tiene dificultad pero "no lo he visto" yo, me lo han tenido que decir).


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Joder, pero si a los autónomos en España los están crujiendo, ¿no?



Pues sí, pero subimos precios. Inflación, se llama.


----------



## randomizer (13 May 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> a mi me tienen frito los putos bartolos, parece que en el mundo solo existe su puta mierda de picateclas que hasta un simio puede aprender joder



TIRA TÚ TAMBIÉN AL IGNORE A COMERLE EL RABO AL MERMAO DE TU NOVIO PAYOPONY, SUBNORMAL


----------



## Yoguiyo (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Yo estoy ahora mismo en un proyecto, con un equipo multidisciplinar, y estoy segura de que son todos AACC y alto rendimiento, vaya nivelón. Que por un lado es un estímulo brutal para dar lo mejor de una misma pero por otro, no te permite relajarte ni un poquito. Llevamos un año y medio currando a muy buen ritmo y ahora que necesitamos apoyo de más gente, los que llegan nuevos no pasan el filtro. No esperamos que lo aprendan todo en dos semanas pero la actitud y la forma de enfrentarse a las tareas más simples delatan que ni cuando lleven seis meses en el proyecto van a rendir como el resto.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Entonces tendrás a gente que te programe. ¿Y cómo consigues clientes?



1. La informática tiene muchos oficios donde no hay que programar y si necesitas algo puntual se puede subcontratar.

2. Esa pregunta se la hace todo cuentajenero a todo autónomo. Y cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Ningún autónomo te va a decir cómo consigue clientes. ¿Cómo consigue clientes un fontanero? 


Aquí vosotros os creéis que la única forma de funcionar es el sueldillo de mierda que os da el palillero de turno, pero hay fonataneros que se levantan 3500 limpios al mes y herreros que se levantan 6000 limpios al mes, no te digo ya un ingeniero que funcione bien.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Hombre estirate y dinos. Espero que no seas trader de bitcoin..



¿Qué mas da? Es una gilipollez, se puede hacer dinero en cualquier nicho. La informática tiene 20 mil putos nichos.

Busca un nicho que te guste y lánzate. Hazlo en paralelo a tu trabajo actual. Vas a tardar entre dos y cinco años en ponerte en marcha y dejar tu remo, para coger otro remo que será tu nuevo trabajo, en el que currarás mucho más que en el anterior, pero gsnarás 5 veces más y serás tu propio jefe 

Eso sí, esos años van a ser los peores de tu vida porque tendrás DOS trabajos. Y tendrás que cumplir en los dos por si lo nuevo no sale, o por si sale y empiezan a llegarte referencias. Eso quiere decir que en diario casi no dormirás y los findes estarás molido y los dedicarás a currar (para ti), y a dormir. Olvídate de salir con los colegas, olvídate de viajes, olvídate de todo. Si ya tienes familia es jodidísimo, yo no la tenía y por eso pude hacerlo.

Cualquier consejo, pídemelo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 May 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> TIRA TÚ TAMBIÉN AL IGNORE A COMERLE EL RABO AL MERMAO DE TU NOVIO PAYOPONY, SUBNORMAL



soy más español que tu puto bartolo subnormal

hasta un retrasado aprende a programar lol


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Grave error, busca a uno de FP, al menos ya tiene prácticas... en la universidad mucha morralla, yo hice FP y ¿adivina a quién tenía que enseñar cuando vinieron varios con sus súper títulos de universidad?, no están especializados una mierda los que salen de la Universidad... mucho de todo y MAL



Aosaer. Deja de decir PAYASADAS. Un universitario, al menos cuando yo estudie hace 20 años, le daba sopas con hondas a cualquier FP. De hecho, conmigo, en mi clase, que éramos 300 en primero (había tres clases), entraron en la carrera como.40 FPs. La técnica la acabaron dos y la superior una. Esta última muy crack. Luego yo he conocido a FPs que son unos máquinas, pero porque se han preocupado de estudiar y de suplir sus carencias para ponerse al nivel de un ingeniero.

A nadie se le ocurre estudiar algoritmos de ordenación, o de balanceo de árboles binarios, o matemática discreta, o lógica proposicional, o autómatas, o máquinas de Turing, o arquitectura de computadores, o compiladores, o 27 mil cosas más, por su cuenta, pero si quieres ser un buen profesional, debes conocer esas teorías. Y en FP no se estudian. Los pocos buenos FPs que he conocido, se las han estudiado por su cuenta. Y ninguno baja de 40K, al mismo nivel que muchos ingenieros, o por encima. Pero NO ES LO HABITUAL. Es gente que se ha preocupado y que ha tenido que demostrar su valía.


----------



## chainsaw man (13 May 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> dile que pa eso pruebe de seguir en el departamente IT pero sudando de todo, en plan "si me hechais me haceis un favor". Tal vez se lleve una sorpresa agradable y pueda conservar su "buen sueldo"



Jajajajaja, yo estoy un poco en ese plan, no es que me la sude todo pero si que no me estoy callando las cosas delante del cliente y la verdad que la primera reaccion del cliente ha sido decir que va a pedir un aumento de sueldo para mi(no me lo creo pero bueno, por lo menos se han dado cuenta del quemazon).

No me he puesto seriamente a mirar otros curro,s porque como lo haga no hay vuelta atras, pero si que he mirado por infojobs, cosa que llevaba sin hacer 10 años y alguna empresa si que me ha molado, que sigan quemandome en el curro que un dia se me cruzara el cable y empezare a echar curriculums....


----------



## Elbrujo (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



Hay algun trabajo que no te destroce mentalmente?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (13 May 2022)

Yo cojo el telefono y no bajo de 6000 al mes, pero claro coger el telefono en el cni tiene su curro, quiero dejarlo ya por exceso de escuchas.


----------



## fyahball (13 May 2022)

en lo que hace referencia al que abre el hilo:

como me dijo un panchito que trabajó conmigo "esto es un trabajazo",

( sí, cuando vi panchitos en esto, sé que tenía que dejarlo, en realidad llevo desde el principio queriendo dejarlo ajajajajjajajajajaj )

supera la exigencia intelectual de un abogado, de aquí a Lima, de donde era el panchito

otra cosa, es ser jefe de rpoyectos y no picar, o dedicarse a cualquier otra cosa del sector, reunuiones de mariconas todo el día, etc... pero picar código, "eso es un trabajazo hermano", 

la calidad del código y lo productivo que sea, es directamente a la inteligencia de los desarrolladores

en fin, encima hay cien mil tecnologías que evolucionan, etc

por supuesto, que está mal pagado, etc y por supuesto, que tanta gente mira de evitar picar código, 

al final, la puta vida decide: el programador auténtico se dedica a programar, los demás huyen como la pesta de pensar algoritmos e implementarlos cada día, 

y ya lo veis, hay pocos programadores auténticos, pura sangre, y encima pues... metes en proyectos imposibles, echando horas por la cara, agobiad´siimo de cosas técnicas y te tocan los huevos, tye piden imposibles y cuando lo consigues hacer matándorte, te lo cambian todo y vuelta a empezar, y ahora nuevas tecnologías, te pagan cacahuetes, y ellos se lo llevan crudo tocándose los huevos 

en fin

cometí el error imperdonable de regalar a mi sobrino su primer PC y luego un portátil, ahora es programador

ya le he dicho de que va la pelicula


----------



## lagartiniano (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Pareces un buen jefe, o al menos parece que te preocupas por la gente a tu cargo, pero la gente también tiene que poner de su parte, a veces hay que ser humilde, aceptar lo que no se sabe y pedir ayuda, especialmente si estás aprendiendo. 

Pero eres una excepción, la mayoría de jefes de proyecto que he conocido, son lo más lameculos de la empresa, dicen que si a todo al gerente, a costa de que sus subordinados metan horas extra todos los días (no pagadas por supuesto), y pasandoles a ellos la bronca que se han comido de su superior, tras limpiarle bien el sable claro está. Y cuando el jefe de proyecto es una charo, es todavía peor.

Por suerte escapé de esa espiral de autodestrucción que es trabajar de picateclas para una mega empresa que paga el salario minimo (mucho menos si descontamos las horas extra no pagadas) mientras saca pecho con sus repartos de beneficios millonarios.

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, esa mega empresa en la que estuve un año se llama ACCENTURE, si alguno de vosotros ha tenido la desgracia de caer allí, recomiendo ir buscando otra cosa, a no ser qué os guste mucho comer polla de jefe, entonces tenéis futuro allí (eso si sin dejar de comer polla)


----------



## Pollepolle (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Debes tener una polla de la ostia tambien.. joeer.


----------



## ueee3 (13 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> doce meses diseñando los sistemas de una puerta... protecciones... llaves de acceso... condiciones de apertura... por requerimiento, la puerta debe ser infranqueable porque es un silo de misiles y detrás de ella está el botón de lanzamiento...
> 
> a la semana... llamadita de madrugada del "project manager"... por lo visto, la puerta que él pidió infranqueable, ahora no le deja entrar... -ya, es que no cumples las condiciones... - sí, sí, lo sé, pero es que me meo, no podemos tener una puerta que no prevé estas cosas...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la calve está en asumir los contratiempos como ése como parte de tu trabajo, y no estresarse, sino hacerlo. Eso sí, siempre y cuándo te den tiempo para hacerlo y/o paguen correctamente. Si no, si te piden un cambio brutal para dentro de unos minutos porque el tío se está meando y no hay manera, pues ahí ya sí que estás jodido si va a ser así todos los días y debes ir pensando en irte a otro lado (porque andar a discusiones y gritos con gentuza así, puedes, claro, pero digamos que no es lo ideal).


----------



## mr_nobody (13 May 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> en lo que hace referencia al que abre el hilo:
> 
> como me dijo un panchito que trabajó conmigo "esto es un trabajazo",
> 
> ...



joder colega, te veo quemadisimo, tu has pillado cacho durante anhos


----------



## TomásPlatz (13 May 2022)

Menudo sector de autistas. Y todo por un sueldo de mierda.


----------



## El Mercader (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



La Programación tiene que gustarte mucho y ser casi un hobby. Ademas, como es creativa, no puedes programar bajo presión. 
El programar bajo presión da como resultado un trabajo de mierda.


----------



## fyahball (13 May 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> joder colega, te veo quemadisimo, tu has pillado cacho durante anhos



en mi caso, no es vocacional

y en general intervino el azar en varias cosas, pero en definitiva es por que puedo, porque al final me he sacado buenos sueldos en proyectos buenos, o me he tocado los huevos pq puedo hacer el trabajo el doble de rápido y disimular el resto del tiempo p.e.

como un pianista que toca bien y se gana bien la vida como pianista, pero en realidad le da bastante igual la música, simplemente tiene destreza para tocar el piano


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> cuando era sustituto en bachillerato, me toca un insti que empiezan a dar no sé que puto modulo de alguna mierda y claro, no habia ni un puto material de la materia que yo daba.
> 
> casualidad, la profesora se va a tocarse la vulva a alguna historieta esos seis meses que empiezan a dar el modulo.
> 
> ...



Lo del jefe de departamento es de traca, no le dejo los materiales ni loco, que se busquen la vida, y además en estos casos lo mejor tranquilidad, si no tienes muy claro la siguiente clase, a hacerles un ejercicio chorra y los que acaben pronto pueden salirse de la clase, los alumnos tan contentos.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> en lo que hace referencia al que abre el hilo:
> 
> como me dijo un panchito que trabajó conmigo "esto es un trabajazo",
> 
> ...



Mira que no me canso de repetirlo, ahora hay más que nunca hay plazas de sobra en la AGe, las de A1 y A2 no se cubren ni de broma, y las de C1 no hay que sacar notaza. Tu sobrino y tú estáis haciendo el parguelas, a darle duro a la Constitución y a repasar los conocimientos, mira en el enlace, que tu sobrino y tú estáis haciendo el parguelas. A estudiar algo de derecho y respasar informática para tener 3 días de teletrabajo.




https://sede.inap.gob.es/csstic


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (13 May 2022)

(No soy programadora pero me siento identificada). Cuando trabajaba en la privada llegué a la conclusión que para estar harta de trabajar, pero muy harta, y ganar un sueldo que no está a la altura de mi competencia profesional, y que encima llegue otro, más mediocre pero más espabilado (es decir, con menos escrúpulos y honestidad), crea que manda sobre mi vida laboral y personal y encima se cuelgue las medallas y firme mi trabajo, prefiero trabajar por mi cuenta, ganaré menos pero por lo menos nadie se ríe de mí. La auténtica salud, trabajar con clientes serios y que pagan sin rechistar... esos que no existen en España, pero están en el resto del mundo.

El problema del mundo laboral en España es que culturalmente tenemos mentalidad de esclavistas (negreros): buscamos a uno que sea más bueno que nosotros para que nos haga el trabajo, y si puede ser, chuparle la sangre, machacarle y destrozarle por puro afán de creernos más listos y espabilados que el tonto de los estudios. El Lazarillo de Tormes es el perfecto resumen de la empresa española.

Cuanto más lejos, mejor.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (13 May 2022)

Mmmmmm, el maravilla mundo de la consultoría y los proyectos informáticos “en cliente”.

Ñam, ñam…


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> sí, la mayoría de los proyectos son meter el motor de un caza en el vano de un escarabajo... sencillamente porque algún gilipollas ha pensado que si el caza es un éxito, y el escarabajo es un éxito, la mezcla es éxito garantizado...
> 
> me preocupo una vez... pero luego ya sé que el tema va a fracasar, me estrese o no... así que...



O trabajas en mi empresa, o hay muchas empresas como la mia.

Yo hace AÑOS que dejé de preocuparme mas allá del "¿quieres estos requerimientos? ¡Por supuesto! Anda, firma aqui dejando claro que eres tú quien los has pedido, y que has sido claramente informado sobre los riesgos."

El 50% de las veces los pardillos firman sin pensar. Yo me guardo el documento y cuando salta el pelotazo lo uso como escudo de putísima madre, ya que el superior de turno me saca del problema no sea que su firmita llegue arriba.

Y el otro 50% los pardillos dicen que "lo tienen que estudiar", que viene a significar que ni de coña van a firmar, y que ya se han dado cuenta de que no soy gilipollas.

Luego estan las charos que estan en esos puestos por cupitos. Esas tratan de hacerte a ti firmar. Ahí me planto en mis trece mientras ellas se preguntan como coño la guerra de atrición o de desgaste no funciona conmigo. Con una de ella intercambié mas de 60 emails con ella tratando de hacerme a mi responsable de una actualización que ella quería, y yo diciendo que si quería esa actualización que ella se hacía responsable. Multiplica eso por 60 mensajes con la puta charo cabezona.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Mmmmmm, el maravilla mundo de la consultoría y los proyectos informáticos “en cliente”.
> 
> Ñam, ñam…



Y que lo digas. Por eso me encanta nunca haber entrado en ese mundo de mierda.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> (No soy programadora pero me siento identificada). Cuando trabajaba en la privada llegué a la conclusión que para estar harta de trabajar, pero muy harta, y ganar un sueldo que no está a la altura de mi competencia profesional, y que encima llegue otro, más mediocre pero más espabilado (es decir, con menos escrúpulos y honestidad), crea que manda sobre mi vida laboral y personal y encima se cuelgue las medallas y firme mi trabajo, prefiero trabajar por mi cuenta, ganaré menos pero por lo menos nadie se ríe de mí. La auténtica salud, trabajar con clientes serios y que pagan sin rechistar... esos que no existen en España, pero están en el resto del mundo.
> 
> El problema del mundo laboral en España es que culturalmente tenemos mentalidad de esclavistas (negreros): buscamos a uno que sea más bueno que nosotros para que nos haga el trabajo, y si puede ser, chuparle la sangre, machacarle y destrozarle por puro afán de creernos más listos y espabilados que el tonto de los estudios. El Lazarillo de Tormes es el perfecto resumen de la empresa española.
> 
> Cuanto más lejos, mejor.



Me alegro mucho, supongo que la mayoría de clientes serán estadounidenses y del norte de Europa.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



conté en un hilo que hace poco tuve una entrevista para una empresa de luxemburgo, buscaban alguien que manejara un soft que yo manejé hace años bla bla

hablando y tal me dice el entrevistador que si conocía a algun full-stack...que pagan 12-15-18k/mes y...que no encuentran gente. no quieren indios, europeos only.

me quedé rotísimo :

tal y como hablas te entie do que acabaeas hasta la polla por 2mil euros cagaos

saludos


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (13 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Me alegro mucho, supongo que la mayoría de clientes serán estadounidenses y del norte de Europa.



Norte y este de Europa, es más fácil.


----------



## mouse child (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Por mi experiencia , con tal de que el empleado que sea medio decente , a medida que coge experiencia iguala , se acerca o supera al manager. El problema que tenéis los manager es que los errores de los demás son graves pero los vuestros nah es que me despiste . Otra cosa que tenéis es que muchas veces dais mal las instrucciones o las dais pero son difíciles de descifrar.
En resumen , los manager suelen tener doble vara de medir , tanto los errores , como la calidad de un documento etx
Sin acritud y teniendo en cuenta que hablo en general y no de casos particulares, puede ser que no seas este tipo de manager


----------



## Silluzollope (13 May 2022)

Solo hay dos opciones: o powerpointismo, dando el salto para dejar de ser el picateclas que se come el marrón y pasar a las reuniones, las gilipolleces y el pedir imposibles, o buscarse un puesto técnico de algo tan raro que puedas pedir lo que quieras de sueldo, que los hay.
Todo lo que no sea eso, es la muerte en vida al llegar a los 40, cuando te has quemado, has visto que lo que te vendieron en la uni no existe y además ves lo lejos que queda la jubilación.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



Ahora estás con proyectos imaginarios internacionales, un despacho imaginario en la Castellana y tirádote el pisto en un foro de tarados y fracasados porque en la profesión no has podido hacer nada útil.

Lo de "que si reflection en Java" ha sido un descojone xD. Eso muestra claramente cómo está tu cabeza.

Tío, sigue así, me alegras el día xD


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Todos tontos menos yo!


----------



## lokeno100 (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.




2500 en Madrid en Málaga en el PTA son 900, tú lo has dejado y yo ni he empezado, más que nada porque piden 500 años de experiencia, etc.

Recuerdo una vez que fui a una oferta de Fullstack, para backend y Front, y cuando fui a la entrevista tenía el tío, un libro en cuadernado con todo lo que me pedían saber y tener experiencia, que si javascript, sus frameworka como ionic, jquery, angular, eso del front, Html, css3, bootstraps, servidor apache, scrum. Yo iba diciendo sí o no y el tio iba marcando con un tick, impresionante lo veía pasando página. Del backend me pedían java swing creo y PHP incluido symphony y laravel.

Encima el tío me salta el sueldo no es muy bueno para lo que pedimos, pero este trabajo más que por el dinero y cumpla todo estos requisitos, es para alguien que le guste esto y quiera estar entretenido.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> *Encima el tío me salta el sueldo no es muy bueno para lo que pedimos, pero este trabajo más que por el dinero y cumpla todo estos requisitos, es para alguien que le guste esto y quiera estar entretenido.*



Hijo de puta, a los palilleros habría que colgarlos a todos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



Ahora muchos han pillado con lo del coronavirus y el teletrabajo.

Conozco a muchos que se han mudado a Cantabria, Asturias, León con el sueldo de Madrid, trabajando en Madrid y con teletrabajo 100%. Solo hay uno de ellos que tiene que ir un día a la semana y ha llegado a un acuerdo que cada 5 semanas va una allí y le cogen hotel.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (13 May 2022)

A un cliente de mi empresa, tras estudiar sus requerimientos (lo quiero barato y ASAP, lo de siempre) se le ofreció un desarrollo en base a plantillas. Lógicamente con sus limitaciones o características fijas. Su respuesta fue, “no queremos lo que cualquier usuario se puede instalar gratis y además queremos ir decidiendo sobre las funcionalidades en cada entrega”. Vale, pues fuera plantillas, desarrollos ad hoc, siguiente respuesta, “pero esto cómo va a ser posible, se nos va el presupuesto y el tiempo, blablabla”.
Al final se hizo lo peor, que por cierto suele ser lo habitual. La solución “híbrida”. Te planto un framework, el cliente ni se preocupa por la arquitectura (se le ofreció pero ahí nadie quería currar, “eso es cosa de UX”) y a partir de ahí se va parcheando o directamente forzando a cada nueva genialidad que se le ocurre al cliente.
¿Resultado?, una puta mierda.

En España la mayoría de clientes son así. No quieren plantillas de “informaticoh” fijas; quieren consultoría pero como si fuese su propio departamento, a precio de risa y en un número vergonzoso de ocasiones sin tener el conocimiento de su propio producto o servicio (que para eso también sub contratan a UX). Eso sí, los de marketing (donde casualmente están los amigotes, las niñas monas, etc) eso siempre “in”, que es “vital”; tan vitales que le encasquetan su curro al ux o directamente al diseñador, que también es externo.

Es un problema sin solución porque en este país el desarrollo no se ve como una inversión, sino como:

1) Un gasto.
2) Una molestia necesaria.
3) Un espejo de las propias miserias internas de sus plantillas.


----------



## Marvelita (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



El problema de esos marrones son:

- que quien te los endiña no sabe programar, por lo que minusvalora la complejidad y no la entiende aunque se la expliques con un calcetin en la mano
- el programador sabe programar, pero lo justo. El programador medio lo que mejor se le da es empezar proyectos de cero y mantenerlos; mantener el codigo de otros es una reputa mierda...

Es mejor dejar un curro de programador e irse a otra empresa... ellos pueden. Si fueran ingenieros de caminos o civiles ya verias que erial y por que salarios de mierda...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ahora estás con proyectos imaginarios internacionales, un despacho imaginario en la Castellana y tirádote el pisto en un foro de tarados y fracasados porque en la profesión no has podido hacer nada útil.
> 
> Lo de "que si reflection en Java" ha sido un descojone xD. Eso muestra claramente cómo está tu cabeza.
> 
> Tío, sigue así, me alegras el día xD



Te advierto de que no puedes pagarme si quieres que te dé un curso.









Reflection en Java


Reflection en Java (o Reflexión) es elegir una clase que hemos escrito previamente, mientras se ejecuta, poder modificarla. Es sencillo con ejemplos




jarroba.com


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> 2500 en Madrid en Málaga en el PTA son 900, tú lo has dejado y yo ni he empezado, más que nada porque piden 500 años de experiencia, etc.
> 
> Recuerdo una vez que fui a una oferta de Fullstack, para backend y Front, y cuando fui a la entrevista tenía el tío, un libro en cuadernado con todo lo que me pedían saber y tener experiencia, que si javascript, sus frameworka como ionic, jquery, angular, eso del front, Html, css3, bootstraps, servidor apache, scrum. Yo iba diciendo sí o no y el tio iba marcando con un tick, impresionante lo veía pasando página. Del backend me pedían java swing creo y PHP incluido symphony y laravel.
> 
> Encima el tío me salta el sueldo no es muy bueno para lo que pedimos, pero este trabajo más que por el dinero y cumpla todo estos requisitos, es para alguien que le guste esto y quiera estar entretenido.



Yo lo he dejado pero ahora gano mucho más dinero, la clave es trabajar para ti, no para otro.


----------



## Calvox (13 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo he estado varios años en empresas que eran picadoras de carne. Con una tasa alarmante de ataques de ansiedad en directo, gente con tratamientos, incluso varios infartos, etc. Aún quedo con aquellos compañeros y tenemos anécdotas que parecemos veteranos de Ifni.
> 
> Pero no es la profesión, son los puestos. Después de "pagar la novatada" sólo cambiaba de empleo comprobando un poco cómo era el ambiente. Y me fue bastante bien.



Aún recuerdo el día que peté en mi primer trabajo en cierta cárnica de la cual no quiero acordarme, casi no recuerdo el camino de vuelta a casa, es como hubiera ido en piloto automático y mi cerebro hubiera borrado ese momento, pero lo peor fue cuando crucé la puerta de casa y me vieron mis padres. No se que cara traería, pero la suya fue como si hubieran visto un fantasma y pocas veces les he visto tan preocupados. La verdad es que pocas veces me encontré tan mal en mi vida, hasta tuve pensamientos de acabar con todo.

Lo peor es que fue durante durante el típico periodo de 3 meses de prueba y cuando ya estaba cogiendo el ritmo del trabajo me tiraron a la calle, luego descubrí que en realidad el problema no fue el trabajo en sí, si no el detonante de algo que llevaba arrastrando mucho tiempo atrás.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (13 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> El problema de esos marrones son:
> 
> - que quien te los endiña no sabe programar, por lo que minusvalora la complejidad y no la entiende aunque se la expliques con un calcetin en la mano
> - el programador sabe programar, pero lo justo. El programador medio lo que mejor se le da es empezar proyectos de cero y mantenerlos; mantener el codigo de otros es una reputa mierda...
> ...



También hay que señalar una cosa.

Mucha de esa complejidad marronera viene de base, pero no del programador, del propio cliente.

Sistemas que se van acumulando y nadie limpia o documenta, poca o nuca catalogación de productos y procesos, etc. Toda esa logística es fundamental ANTES de tirar una línea de código y no sobre la marcha…


----------



## Marvelita (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



con 2500 al mes en madrid si no le das a la coca y las putas vives bastante bien. no lujos, pero si bien.

El tema de la programacion web es la muerte, demasiado general. Yo estuve un tiempo a ver si podia meterme en ciencia de datos con GIS... pero bueno... aunque piloto bastante, la verdad que la edad es un factor muy limitante para entrar de junior en el sector IT.


----------



## Calvox (13 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Y a qué te dedicas ahora?
> A ver si lo adivino...,¿Cajero en un Mercadona?



Ríete, pero si me dijeran de pillar curro indefinido en un Mercadona ahora mismo creo que no me lo pensaría mucho y a vivir tranquilo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (13 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> *con 2500 al mes en madrid si no le das a la coca y las putas vives bastante bien. no lujos, pero si bien.*
> 
> El tema de la programacion web es la muerte, demasiado general. Yo estuve un tiempo a ver si podia meterme en ciencia de datos con GIS... pero bueno... aunque piloto bastante, la verdad que la edad es un factor muy limitante para entrar de junior en el sector IT.



Tú no vives en Madrid o has heredado el piso en Madrid o vivies en casapapis, como el 90% de la madrileñada de menos de 35 años.

Vivirás bien tú, yo no vivo con eso y vivo en Madrid desde hace más de 10 años. Un piso que no sea una pocilga ya se lleva 1000 euros sólo de alquiler, más suministros, ponle 1300 y estoy tirando por lo bajo (luz, agua, Internet). Ahora te quedan 1200 pavetes para todo lo demás (coche, ocio, etc.), y ahorrar.

Ese sueldo es una puta basura.

Para ganar eso no te vengas a Madrid.


----------



## drstrangelove (13 May 2022)

Hombre es que el trabajo de picateclas es para tomárselo en serio, convertirse en un ejperto (de los de verdac) y meterse 6000 pavels netos mínimos al mes.

Picar teclas para terminar dosmileureando es hacer el parguelas.


----------



## nelsoncito (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> 1. La informática tiene muchos oficios donde no hay que programar y si necesitas algo puntual se puede subcontratar.
> 
> 2. Esa pregunta se la hace todo cuentajenero a todo autónomo. Y cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Ningún autónomo te va a decir cómo consigue clientes. ¿Cómo consigue clientes un fontanero?
> 
> ...



No me han convencido para nada ninguna de tus dos respuestas, pero te agradezco al menos que me hayas contestado.

No, amigo, lo que dices simplemente no funciona. Tú sabras cuál es exactamente la realidad de tu caso.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 May 2022)

Están todas las cárnicas IT igual, no sólo programación.


----------



## zirick (13 May 2022)

Si te aprietan demasiado, sólo piden y piden sin a penas dar.
Dos noches sin dormir, te enchufas dos o tres Red Bulls, a urgencias y tres meses de baja por ansiedad y si te lo curras bien 6 meses con depresión. Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, solo se vive una vez.


----------



## secuestrado (13 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Todos tontos menos yo!



Tú fuiste el primero de tu promoción en comprensión lectora, ¿a que sí? Enhorabuena.


----------



## Infomanuel (13 May 2022)

A mí me da la sensación que programar solo vale la pena si se paga muy, muy bien.


----------



## toroloco (13 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> los que acaben pronto pueden salirse de la clase



Eso no se puede hacer


----------



## bladu (13 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Yo he estado varios años en empresas que eran picadoras de carne. Con una tasa alarmante de ataques de ansiedad en directo, gente con tratamientos, incluso varios infartos, etc. Aún quedo con aquellos compañeros y tenemos anécdotas que parecemos veteranos de Ifni.
> 
> Pero no es la profesión, son los puestos. Después de "pagar la novatada" sólo cambiaba de empleo comprobando un poco cómo era el ambiente. Y me fue bastante bien.



¿Y eso como lo haces porque para comprobar cómo es ?tienes que estar es ese trabajo lo menos un mes y aún así las sensaciones pueden ser engañosas para bien o para mal


----------



## ueee3 (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es su media de notas, o en cuánto tiempo terminó la carrera? Porque claro, pretender equiparar a titulados sólo porque tengan el mismo título, sin tener en cuenta lo que he dicho (o simplemente factores personales...).


----------



## ueee3 (13 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> cuando era sustituto en bachillerato, me toca un insti que empiezan a dar no sé que puto modulo de alguna mierda y claro, no habia ni un puto material de la materia que yo daba.
> 
> casualidad, la profesora se va a tocarse la vulva a alguna historieta esos seis meses que empiezan a dar el modulo.
> 
> ...



¿Les dejaste el material?

Y lo que te dijo el jefe de estudios es absurdo. Tú podrías haber dado las clases de cabeza escribiendo en la pizarra, y luego le dejas de material la tiza gastada última que utilizaras.


----------



## Pichorrica (13 May 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> en mi caso, no es vocacional
> 
> y en general intervino el azar en varias cosas, pero en definitiva es por que puedo, porque al final me he sacado buenos sueldos en proyectos buenos, o me he tocado los huevos pq puedo hacer el trabajo el doble de rápido y disimular el resto del tiempo p.e.
> 
> como un pianista que toca bien y se gana bien la vida como pianista, pero en realidad le da bastante igual la música, simplemente tiene destreza para tocar el piano



Metete a dar clases de matemáticas por tu cuenta a chavales de la uni y bachiller, todo en negro.

Vas a ganar en calidad de vida y encima, por lo menos, le vas a dar un sentido a la carrera que estudiastes


----------



## Esparto (13 May 2022)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Y eso como lo haces porque para comprobar cómo es ?tienes que estar es ese trabajo lo menos un mes y aún así las sensaciones pueden ser engañosas para bien o para mal



Conociendo gente dentro. Tras varios primeros años de malas experiencias, después fueron vacantes que me comunicó algún excompañero o exjefe. Lo bueno de estar en sitios tan malos es que la gente dura poco y tenía conocidos del trabajo por todas partes, incluso países (igual lo hice cuando me fui a Inglaterra, y cuando volví). Otras veces fueron ofertas por linkedin pero yo conocía a gente en la empresa para preguntar.


----------



## Militarícese (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Pues que se sienten a estudiar algoritmia y dearrollar prnsamiento abstracto de alto y bajo nivel.
No que llegan retrasados que como saben hacerte un servicio REST y "docker" ya son software engineers.
Luego les preguntas que coño es la inyección de dependencias y ni repajolera, como para irte a algo más complicado.
Y con eato, limentado por el intrusismo y la inmigración de unos latinas, estamos así.


----------



## lapetus (13 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> me contó que andaba con kubernetes y mierdas así, le pregunté si era fácil o no y me contó que era un puto pifostio, eso sí que si pilotas puedes ganar pasta, pero que él está ahora un poco con eso



Suena a que le han forzado a aprender sobre la marcha. Esto es muy común ahora, ya no sólo eres desarrollador, ahora debes ser analista/arquitecto/programador/tester/devops por el mismo sueldo. La mayoría de la gente sólo es buena en una cosa, pero se le fuerza a que haga las otras de mala manera. El todo-en-uno es revertir la especialización, que es un signo de sociedad civilizada.



Honkytonk Man dijo:


> dejé esa mierda hace muchos años



Si no es indiscreción, ¿a que se dedicó al dejarlo?

TAI solo hay en Mordor, y para vivir en Mordor respirando diesel y chuparte dos horas al día de M-30 hay mejores opciones en la empresa privada.


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mira que no me canso de repetirlo, ahora hay más que nunca hay plazas de sobra en la AGe, las de A1 y A2 no se cubren ni de broma, y las de C1 no hay que sacar notaza. Tu sobrino y tú estáis haciendo el parguelas, a darle duro a la Constitución y a repasar los conocimientos, mira en el enlace, que tu sobrino y tú estáis haciendo el parguelas. A estudiar algo de derecho y respasar informática para tener 3 días de teletrabajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cuanta razon


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

NO solo a la banca. Que se lo digan a la AEAT


----------



## toroloco (13 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Les dejaste el material?
> 
> Y lo que te dijo el jefe de estudios es absurdo. Tú podrías haber dado las clases de cabeza escribiendo en la pizarra, y luego le dejas de material la tiza gastada última que utilizaras.



Funcivagos caraduras


----------



## ahondador (13 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esoy de acuerdo. Mi salario ronda los 2500, y no hay nada que haga con ese salario que no pueda hacer con 1200. Si no puedo comprarme una casa y me va a costar la salud mental lo mismo no me interesa. Los problemas no vienen por lo tecnico, sino por aguantar imbeciles todo el puto dia.




Si fuera hoy le diría a mi mugé que gano la mitad de lo que gano... porque así ahorraría la mitad de mi salario y tendría un piso más pequeño, pero con la mitad de cipoteca y así mil


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Suena a que le han forzado a aprender sobre la marcha. Esto es muy común ahora, ya no sólo eres desarrollador, ahora debes ser analista/arquitecto/programador/tester/devops por el mismo sueldo. La mayoría de la gente sólo es buena en una cosa, pero se le fuerza a que haga las otras de mala manera. El todo-en-uno es revertir la especialización, que es un signo de sociedad civilizada.
> 
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, ¿a que se dedicó al dejarlo?
> ...



Pues ala, el señorito a respirar diesel en su ciudad, con mucho peor transporte público, no hay problema. Y sobre la M-30, hay también la opción del transporte público.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 May 2022)

Solución: estudiar una carrera sanitaria. El cuerpo humano es siempre el mismo, te lo estudias una vez y se acabó. No hay versión 2.0 del cuerpo humano.

Un farmacéutico si cambia de farmacia el trabajo es exactamente el mismo. En IT si cambias de proyecto todo cambia: la lógica de negocio y las tecnologías, y lógicamente acaba quemando.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Eso no se puede hacer



Pues si eres sustituto, y antes de largarte lo haces y cuando te quieran echar ya te has ido tú. Si es público funcionará por bolsa de empleo.


----------



## castolo (13 May 2022)

Acabo de mirarlo y sueldo bruto de entre 18000 y 23000...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 May 2022)

castolo dijo:


> Acabo de mirarlo y sueldo bruto de entre 18000 y 23000...



Joder, vaya mierda. El problema es que TAI está considerado categoría C1. No tiene sentido estudiar ingeniería informática para ser considerado un C1, es absurdo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 May 2022)

fyahball dijo:


> llevando más de 20 años, siendo programador, ojo, dedicado a PROGRAMAR... es como un matemático o un jugardor de ajedrez con 40 años... estás acabado



No lo veo claro, aunque respeto tu experiencia personal. Un matemático o un jugador de ajedrez de más de 40 no van a alcanzar un nivel de élite mundial, pero si eran muy buenos van a seguir siendo competentes.

¿En qué ramas de la programación en España se exige ser de élite mundial pero no basta con ser competente?


----------



## pacomer (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.



en isPain el ing. Informático piensa como un pringao asalariado y asi le va. Lo normal por aquí fuera si se es ingeniero y se tiene rodamiento es trabajar para uno no para otros y menos si esos otros son putas picadoras de carne que encima pagan basuras.


----------



## la_trotona (13 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Joder, vaya mierda. El problema es que TAI está considerado categoría C1. No tiene sentido estudiar ingeniería informática para ser considerado un C1, es absurdo.



Para esto, estudiar para el A2 y A1, eso sí, a estudiar un poco más.


----------



## embalsamado (13 May 2022)

Permitiéndonos el lujo de simplificar, la gente revienta porque no tiene el control.
Eso puede ser por dos motivos, que además suelen darse a la vez: falta de capacidad para asumir tus competencias o sucumbes a exigencias inadmisibles. No sé cuál será el caso concreto del tío que sirve de ejemplo en este hilo.

Lo cierto es que mucha gente no tiene la capacidad. Cuando se preparan una entrevista y consiguen aparentar lo que no son o cuando se van tirando flores ante sus jefes, se creen que sólo han engañado a la empresa que le contrata o a su jefe. Pero también se están engañando a sí mismos y cuando se enfrentan al mundo real resulta que la situación se vuelve muy jodida de llevar. Además, no suele ser una característica de estas personas reconocer que no son capaces de llegar al nivel, lo sufren en silencio y por eso cuando revientan lo hacen a lo grande.

Sí que suele habitual que quien es capaz de negociar o discutir la asignación/planificación/requisitos de una tarea con un superior sea alguien capacitado y con poca tendencia a "comprender" argumentos del tipo "porque sí, porque lo digo yo". Y un superior que se precie no quiere a alguien que le discuta sino alguien que lo haga. Conclusión, va a hacer lo de siempre, buscar a un lameojales de esos que se tiran flores y diga si bwana aunque no esté capacitado para asumir el marrón. ¿Veis el patrón?

Esto no quiere decir que la vida de alguien capacitado sea un camino de rosas. Pero por lo general no va a reventar por no saber resolver en tiempo y calidad lo que le han pedido, sino por tener que lidiar con trepas, superiores endiosados y vampiros varios, que estadísticamente son mayoría (en TI y en cualquier otro sector).


----------



## Calvox (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Suena a que le han forzado a aprender sobre la marcha. Esto es muy común ahora, ya no sólo eres desarrollador, ahora debes ser analista/arquitecto/programador/tester/devops por el mismo sueldo. La mayoría de la gente sólo es buena en una cosa, pero se le fuerza a que haga las otras de mala manera. El todo-en-uno es revertir la especialización, que es un signo de sociedad civilizada.



Yo lo estoy notando mucho ahora que estoy buscando trabajo y hay algunas ofertas que se les va la puta olla con una lista de requisitos interminables. Quiero decir, es que creo que ni con un buen sueldo merecería la pena meterse en un berenjenal así.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (13 May 2022)

Yo antes hacía DAM. Lo dejé este año. 

Muy contento con la decisión. No me consideraba muy bueno, tampoco me entusiasmaba, asi que si veo que en algo no soy bueno o veo que no tengo soltura, lo dejo. 

Voy a probar ahora con el oficio de pintor de edificios. Creo que tengo buena mano y puedo trabajar de autónomo. Veremos.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> las bajas por ansiedad/depresión son un pitorreo.
> 
> En su gran mayoría, vagos que no quieren remar.
> 
> Un requisito fundamental para conseguirlo es saber fingir bien. No todo el mundo sabe fingir una incapacidad mental.



Ahora podrás decir que tienes la regla y tirarte una semana al mes en casa


----------



## pamplinero (13 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Solución: estudiar una carrera sanitaria. El cuerpo humano es siempre el mismo, te lo estudias una vez y se acabó. No hay versión 2.0 del cuerpo humano.
> 
> Un farmacéutico si cambia de farmacia el trabajo es exactamente el mismo. En IT si cambias de proyecto todo cambia: la lógica de negocio y las tecnologías, y lógicamente acaba quemando.




El cuerpo no cambia, pero las tecnicas quirurgicas, nuevos medicamentos que salen, otros que los quitan del mercado, protocolos nuevos en enfermedades existentes o directamente, como hemos podido experimentar, enfermedades nuevas...

Ni si quiera un esguince a dia de hoy, se cura y se trata igual que se hacia hace 20 o 30 años.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (13 May 2022)

Sabiendo C, ya sabes el 90% de lenguajes de programación. Hasta el C++ no deja de ser una librería de C.
Y eso es lo que realmente importa ahora, las librerías.

De todas maneras, lo que se pueda hacer en España, son programas y/o páginas web haciendo de enlace a la base de datos.
Tampoco es que hagamos compiladores, sistemas operativos, bases de datos, máquinas virtuales,etc.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Te advierto de que no puedes pagarme si queires que te dé un curso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás como una regadera tío xD

No sé si ese curso es tuyo, pero está fatal redactado y tiene multitud de errores.

En primer lugar la reflexión en Java no es modificar una clase, es la propiedad de una clase para poder acceder a sus metadatos en tiempo de ejecución.

¿En serio hay gente que te paga? Bueno, imbéciles hay en todos los lados.

Eres un grande, tio xD


----------



## pamplinero (13 May 2022)

El tema del sector informatico y mas especificamente en desarrollo, es que se nos esta yendo de las manos. Hay tantas tecnologias y "sub-tecnologias" : lenguakes de programacion, IDEs, frameworks, librerias, apis, sdks, plugins, paradigmas, patrones de diseño, devops, orquestacion de contenedores, microservicios y luego cada "fabricante" implementa todo a su puta bola (AWS, GCP, Azure... etc). Que, es imposible estar al dia de todo aun especializandote en algo concreto.
Es un puto caos, compadezco a toda esa gente que se dedica a estas cosas.

Y por otro lado, del informatico mediocre al informatico "crack" no hay gran diferencia de sueldo, por lo que no merece la pena prosperar en ese perfil profesional. Sale mas a cuenta salirte y dedicarte a otra cosa mas "sana mentalmente".


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 May 2022)

Quitais las ganas de picateclear.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (13 May 2022)

Hostia los microservicios…

Lo que venía salvarnos, porque se centralizaba todo, “se hacía la llamada para reclamarlo y ya está.

Aham..


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> El cuerpo no cambia, pero las tecnicas quirurgicas, nuevos medicamentos que salen, otros que los quitan del mercado, protocolos nuevos en enfermedades existentes o directamente, como hemos podido experimentar, enfermedades nuevas...
> 
> Ni si quiera un esguince a dia de hoy, se cura y se trata igual que se hacia hace 20 o 30 años.



Cierto, los métodos sanitarios también cambian, pero no a la velocidad de IT, que cada semana aparece 1 framework nuevo o una versión nueva.


----------



## embalsamado (13 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Me siento muy identificado con lo que cuentas. También tengo miedo a frustrar a los chavales cuando no llegan a unos mínimos, pero comprendo que por su falta de experiencia no tienen por qué ser capaces.

¿Solución? Transigir con desarrollos de poca calidad no es una opción. Arreglar su código no siempre se puede por falta de tiempo, y si lo haces demasiado a menudo entonces corres el riesgo de que piensen que les suspendes continuamente. Volver a explicarles es inútil, las cosas requieren su tiempo, como también nos hizo falta a nosotros. No asignarles tareas de más complejidad de la que pueden desarrollar es no darles la oportunidad de evolucionar.

Tiene que haber un equilibrio. No asignarles demasiadas tareas superiores a su nivel, y que cuando lo sean no sea excesivo. Enmendarles el trabajo y explicárselo. Se supone que eso también debería ser parte de tu trabajo, saber repartir bien las tareas en función de las capacidades de tu equipo. Y para eso hace falta algo todavía más complicado, que es pelear por conseguir un contexto en el que la planificación de tareas no dependa de urgencias y que tú tengas tiempo para formar, explicar, repartir tareas, hacer seguimiento... Igual que ellos (a nivel de codificación) se saben la teoría y no la ponen en práctica, seguro que tú (a nivel de gestión de equipo) sabes todo esto pero luego es un uffff. Mentiría si dijera que a mí no me pasa. El gran problema es que tienes que compaginar gestión de equipo con tareas técnicas nivel experto, un hecho del cual la dirección se abstrae al 100%, y eso amigo es una gran putada.


----------



## reconvertido (13 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



¿Y en qué curras ahora?
¿Qué haces siendo autónomo?
¿No estás ya en MaNdril?


----------



## troll random (13 May 2022)

Siempre que veo un hilo/blog etc del trabajo dei informática en España, parece una galaxia diferente con el trabajo de informática en el extranjero.


----------



## pamplinero (13 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Cierto, los métodos sanitarios también cambian, pero no a la velocidad de IT, que cada semana aparece 1 framework nuevo o una versión nueva.




Totalmente cierto, la evolucion tecnologica del mundo IT es brutal.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 May 2022)

Los maravillosos gafitas de UX y diseño, que se piensan que con una animación o una imagen que pesa 500kbps van a vender más.
Buena burbuja que hay con esto, y la mayoría menos de 25 años. Los mundos chulis.

Es curioso que en las primeras fases del “design thinking” se olvidan de invitar a desarrollo…


----------



## Avidiuscasio (14 May 2022)

Yo no soy nadie para decir si el sector it (en occidente) tiene buen futuro, pero no para aquellos que ya están cerca del retiro, sino para los jóvenes, sector al cual se le está vendiendo que esto es el futuro. Hay varios puntos por los cuales dudo que el sector it tenga un futuro provechoso, una de ellas es que en buena parte del tercer mundo se están poniendo las pilas para subirse a este carro de la informática, en Asía abundan programadores, y eso ahora , en los próximos años seguirán incrementándose, cada vez más y más gente tendrá estos conocimientos. Otro punto es la virtualidad, todavía no pasa, pero llegará un punto en el que habrá millones de informáticos pululando por el mundo, dispuestos a trabajar por poco más que un cuenco de arroz. Y otra pega, la escasez energética, un punto del cual yo no tengo dudas, pero en mi opinión , en 30 años vamos a tener mucha menos tecnificación de la que nos imaginamos ahora, no será necesaria tanta gente cualificada para mantener la infra estructura que se tendrá entonces. En fin, no se si alguien piensa lo mismo, al que le guste trabajar de esto que siga, al menos si que es mejor que otros oficios y profesiones a lo que les queda poco tiempo.

Mejor meterse a funcionario o político, serán los últimos en desaparecer, si lo hacen algún día.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Tú no vives en Madrid o has heredado el piso en Madrid o vivies en casapapis, como el 90% de la madrileñada de menos de 35 años.
> 
> Vivirás bien tú, yo no vivo con eso y vivo en Madrid desde hace más de 10 años. Un piso que no sea una pocilga ya se lleva 1000 euros sólo de alquiler, más suministros, ponle 1300 y estoy tirando por lo bajo (luz, agua, Internet). Ahora te quedan 1200 pavetes para todo lo demás (coche, ocio, etc.), y ahorrar.
> 
> ...



vas presumiendo de que no trabajas para otro y vas y pagas 1000 eurazos de alquiler todos los meses...LOL...tu casero es tu jefe.


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



Exacto y lo sé por mi propia experiencia además.

Recuerdo estar en la uni dar el 100% y no servía para nada mientras que otros dando el 80 o 90% entendían las cosas 

Hay clases y clases que dice el dicho. Yo en donde estoy conozco a 2 que son supercracks, gente que sin tan rápidos mentalmente que te dejan a la altura del barro.

Es muy frustrante sentirte un inutil cuando te comparas con gente que es como tú


----------



## lapetus (14 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> en su ciudad, con mucho peor transporte público, no hay problema



Al menos no te hacen un mataleón en la entrada al metro como en Mordor.


----------



## _______ (14 May 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Permitiéndonos el lujo de simplificar, la gente revienta porque no tiene el control.
> Eso puede ser por dos motivos, que además suelen darse a la vez: falta de capacidad para asumir tus competencias o sucumbes a exigencias inadmisibles. No sé cuál será el caso concreto del tío que sirve de ejemplo en este hilo.
> 
> Lo cierto es que mucha gente no tiene la capacidad. Cuando se preparan una entrevista y consiguen aparentar lo que no son o cuando se van tirando flores ante sus jefes, se creen que sólo han engañado a la empresa que le contrata o a su jefe. Pero también se están engañando a sí mismos y cuando se enfrentan al mundo real resulta que la situación se vuelve muy jodida de llevar. Además, no suele ser una característica de estas personas reconocer que no son capaces de llegar al nivel, lo sufren en silencio y por eso cuando revientan lo hacen a lo grande.
> ...



La informática IT será en India lo que ka industria ha sido en China. 1600 millones de almas y En enero fui a una boda india. El primo de mi amigo se casa en noviembre pero aún no tienen novia.

Allí muchas familias de bien nada de venta de menores se casan por concertado y ses donde menos se divorcian naturalmente el tío no tienen otra cosa que hacer que trabajar porque es algo seguro. Aquí que decir?


----------



## lapetus (14 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> van a seguir siendo competentes



Si, la cabeza no se te va, al revés, te vuelves más metódico.
El problema es que la empresa si tienes 35-40 te ve como potencialmente problemático y poco explotable. Así que acaba contratando un chavalito.
El resultado es que a esa edad estás acabado laboralmente, aunque sigas en la plenitud cognitiva.



pacomer dijo:


> trabajar para uno



En este país los autónomos son los dalits del mundo laboral, los intocables.


----------



## Pluc (14 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



Déjame adivinar, tu jefe no sabe ni usar un móvil y los vendehumos de los comerciales en la vida os han preguntado que se puede y que no se puede hacer... ¿Ando muy equivocado?


----------



## kremito (14 May 2022)

Unos dirán que los que se sacan esas tareas con la chorra son picateclas pero igual se levantan x3 o x4 de sueldo, si un trabajo no se puede hacer o es porque no sabes o porque no se puede hacer. Siendo ingeniero de otra rama si el proyeto te supera es porque no eres un crack, si no eres un crack no puedes pedir por lo que no puedes sacar, ahí llegan los problemas porque no sale ni se paga por ello.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 May 2022)

La informática está sufriendo un proceso de industrialización, como lo sufrieron la ganadería, la agricultura, etc. Los tiempos del “orfebre del bit” se acaban, salvo para cosas muy particulares.

Lo que va a primar es la velocidad de ejecución, montar arquitecturas y ecosistemas escalables que no consuman tantos recursos y validar permanentemente pasando controles de calidad. Algo que te permite hacer test A/B rápidos para comprobar si algo funciona a nivel de negocio o no. 
Volver atrás si es necesario o incluso desmontarlo si hace falta.

Estoy casi convencido que va a terminar siendo una cadena de montaje. O como en los antiguos talleres de pintura, unos hacían el trazo, otros la pintura, etc. Esto va a ser un reto porque la mayoría de los programadores no saben (ni quieren) trabajar en equipo, o porque soy muy divos o porque les cuesta planificar más allá de su propia visión y criterio.

Y para eso hay que seguir picando, de hecho sin esas ayudas es inviable. Pero repito, la velocidad y la optimización cada vez se priman más.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (14 May 2022)

Oh joder, gracias, es cierto, sabía que me faltaba algo, olvide mencionar el asunto de las IAs, ya sería el punto final para dicho sector. 

Si ya nos ponemos en modo conspiración, puede que la promoción de la IT venga por el lado de crear una buena burbuja de picatecleros , que cuando lleguen a los 50 o 60 años, sean tirados a la cuneta cuando dejen de ser útiles, como con los obreros del siglo XX. Igual , siempre es mejor desconfiar de aquello que se publicita como el "futuro".

Vuelvo aclarar, con respecto a los jóvenes o los que recién se meten a esto, ya que algunos hicieron mucho money con esto, o con el desarrollo de apps donde algunos triunfan, pero no todo el mundo claro, es la ley de la vida, no es para todos.

Yo la verdad preferiría montarme una huerta y algunos de esos oficios que siempre son y serán demandados, trabajo de ello siempre habrá, y puede que también se gane algo de salud.


----------



## Zbigniew (14 May 2022)

Os dejais la salud y la vida por 4 monedas para mantener parásitos y al Sistema? Pedid una paga y pasad el día en el parque con los palomos.Cualquier mena vive mejor que vosotros.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 May 2022)

Hilo derroyente que quita las ganas de todo JAJAJAJA
Yo soy picateclero y quiero pasar al sector IT (curro en un puto super), buah que asco.... me gusta mucho el desarrollo pero ya veo que ....


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Estás como una regadera tío xD
> 
> No sé si ese curso es tuyo, pero está fatal redactado y tiene multitud de errores.
> 
> ...



He puesto el orimer enlace que he encontrado en Internet, ni lo he leído.

Sé perfectamente lo que es la reflexión, he trabajado con ella y he picado cosas jodidísimas.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y en qué curras ahora?
> ¿Qué haces siendo autónomo?
> ¿No estás ya en MaNdril?



Vlaro que estoy en Madrid. Y sigo en la informática. Pero no en el desarrollo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> vas presumiendo de que no trabajas para otro y vas y pagas 1000 eurazos de alquiler todos los meses...LOL...tu casero es tu jefe.



En realidad pago bastante más porque tengo alquilada una oficina. La oficina desgrava.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Vlaro que estoy en Madrid. Y sigo en la informática. Pero no en el desarrollo.



¿Y qué haces si no es desarrollo de software?
Sin detalles, porque administración de sistemas tampoco creo que sea.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Suena a que le han forzado a aprender sobre la marcha. Esto es muy común ahora, ya no sólo eres desarrollador, ahora debes ser analista/arquitecto/programador/tester/devops por el mismo sueldo. La mayoría de la gente sólo es buena en una cosa, pero se le fuerza a que haga las otras de mala manera. El todo-en-uno es revertir la especialización, que es un signo de sociedad civilizada.
> 
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, ¿a que se dedicó al dejarlo?
> ...



Sigo en la informática. Pero en otros campos.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Estás como una regadera tío xD
> 
> No sé si ese curso es tuyo, pero está fatal redactado y tiene multitud de errores.
> 
> ...



En primer lugar la reflexión en Java no es modificar una clase, es la propiedad de una clase para poder acceder a sus metadatos en tiempo de ejecución.
¿Qué son los metadatos de una clase?


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

¿TAI es Técnico Auxiliar de Informática?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> En primer lugar la reflexión en Java no es modificar una clase, es la propiedad de una clase para poder acceder a sus metadatos en tiempo de ejecución.
> ¿Qué son los metadatos de una clase?



Los nombres de las propiedades, métodos, sus tipos de datos, sus características (públicos, privados, protegidos...), su forma de llamarse, el número de constructores disponibles...

La reflexión es superpotente. Yo hice alguna cosilla también con Reflexión. El framework de Java Spring, por ejemplo, no podría existir sin la reflexión


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> No me han convencido para nada ninguna de tus dos respuestas, pero te agradezco al menos que me hayas contestado.
> 
> No, amigo, lo que dices simplemente no funciona. Tú sabras cuál es exactamente la realidad de tu caso.



Claro que funciona. El sercreto es trabajar. No te hablo de sueños. Te hablo de trabajo. Contante y sonante. Cuando llegues de tu casa a las 20 horas, en vez de echar horas extra gratis a tu curri mierda por el que cobras 2500 al mes, echa horas a tu primer cliente. Y acuéstate dos semanas a la 1 terminando ese trabajo después de llegar a las 20, y levántate a las 6 para ir a tu curri mierda. Luego haz lo mismo con el segundo cliente, seis meses después. Y con el tercero, tres meses después. Y con el cuarto. Luego ya te empezarán a llegar clientes cada dos meses. Y así estarás un año. O dos. No gastes ese dinero extra en gilipolleces como un Mercedes. Reinvierte en tu negocio. Subcontrata lo que no sepas hacer o lo que sí sepas hacer pero tardarías mucho por no tener soltura. Tú haz lo que sí sabes hacer.

Dos años después ya tienes un cliente cada seis semanas. Otro año y medio después ya tienes un cliente cada tres semanas y dirás adiós a tu curri mierda. Y luego llegará un momento en que tengas un cliente a la semana. Y luego podrás hasta rechazar clientes.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Los nombres de las propiedades, métodos, sus tipos de datos, sus características (públicos, privados, protegidos...), su forma de llamarse, el número de constructores disponibles...
> 
> La reflexión es superpotente. Yo hice alguna cosilla también con Reflexión. El framework de Java Spring, por ejemplo, no podría existir sin la reflexión



¿Es superpotente para ahcer qué, excepto liarla?


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (14 May 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Sabiendo C, ya sabes el 90% de lenguajes de programación. Hasta el C++ no deja de ser una librería de C.
> Y eso es lo que realmente importa ahora, las librerías.
> 
> De todas maneras, lo que se pueda hacer en España, son programas y/o páginas web haciendo de enlace a la base de datos.
> Tampoco es que hagamos compiladores, sistemas operativos, bases de datos, máquinas virtuales,etc.



"El C++ no deja de ser una librería del C" ... cuidadín que ese "++" es mucho "++". Programar en C compilado con el compilador de C++ no es programar en C++. Primero tienes muchas chorradas como la salida con el operador de inserción (<<), el auto, namespaces, referencias, bucles for (x:y) de rango .. "azúcar sintáctico". Luego acostumbrarte a las clases con su herencia, amigos, functors, sus constructores declarados e inicializados en la misma línea... Con el overloading de operadores, la semánticas de movimiento/asignación, rvalues ... la cosa se pone mas peluda. Los contenedores e iteradores + funciones lambda para poder escribir código idiomáticamente correcto se las traen. Las plantillas son un mundo (¿eres capaz de hacer una sencilla función factorial con metaprogramación con plantillas?) ... al final cualquier libro de C++11 tiene mas de 1,000 páginas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2022)




----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y qué haces si no es desarrollo de software?
> *Sin detalles, porque administración de sistemas tampoco creo que sea.*



Pues no, no es. Hay 20 mil campos más aparte del desarrollo joder.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

Pues sí, para mí, no para un cliente, sino para muchos, lo que te permite elegir.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues no. NMo es. Hay 20 mil campos más aparte del desarrollo joder.



La gente sin imaginación ni valía no alcanzamos a imaginar eso 20 mil campos.
Ni cómo una empersa confiaría en un freelance en vez de en otra empresa para aplicaciones nicho hiperespecializadas.

Y por si no te queda claro, no es que dude de ti, es que tengo curiosidad (por y para mí).
la cosa no va contigo, sino conmigo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 May 2022)




----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Déjame adivinar, tu jefe no sabe ni usar un móvil y los vendehumos de los comerciales en la vida os han preguntado que se puede y que no se puede hacer... ¿Ando muy equivocado?



no te se decir, estaba yo totalmente desconectado de todo esto yo iba a lo mío, es lo que tiene el teletrabajo que vas a tu bola y yo me dedico a soporte, como mi compañero que petó, peo como he dicho a nosotros puntualmente nos toca hacer algún desarrollo pero cosa fácil usando nuestros esquemas.

Lo que le ha tocado a mi compañero es hacer algo distinto de cero y ni idea de qué había o hay de por medio para empezar. No se el seguimiento que ha tenido o dejado de tener


----------



## Calimero (14 May 2022)

Bueno aquí otro ing. Inf. Yo me saqué la carrera hace casi 20 años. No tengo ni idea ahora pero por aquel entonces o te espabilabas desde el minuto uno o no pasabas el corte de selección del primer año. Eso te hacía despertar un instinto de supervivencia y espabilismo brutal. Por aquel entonces tenías que estudiar mierdas varias y enfrentarte a problemas que no tenías ni idea por dónde empezar.

Bien, lo comento porque cuando salíamos con el título bajo el sobaco estábamos tan curtidos en marrones estudiantiles que cualquier lenguaje, proyecto o galimatías no nos achantaba.

El mundo TI ( también otros ojo ) requiere no sólo unas habilidades técnicas sino unas habilidades mentales y emocionales previamente entrenadas.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (14 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> doce meses diseñando los sistemas de una puerta... protecciones... llaves de acceso... condiciones de apertura... por requerimiento, la puerta debe ser infranqueable porque es un silo de misiles y detrás de ella está el botón de lanzamiento...
> 
> a la semana... llamadita de madrugada del "project manager"... por lo visto, la puerta que él pidió infranqueable, ahora no le deja entrar... -ya, es que no cumples las condiciones... - sí, sí, lo sé, pero es que me meo, no podemos tener una puerta que no prevé estas cosas...
> 
> ...



A mi la programación me fascina, pero no me dedico profesionalmente a ella, pero por lo que entiendo de tu post es que el verdadero problema puede ser que tu "responsable" No tiene ni idea de programar? Quizá es amigo de otro amigo y por eso tiene ese puesto? Entiendo que si supiese programar no te tocaría los huevos con cosas raras?


----------



## Können (14 May 2022)

¿No se os ha ocurrido pasar al lado de ventas en el sector, vendiendo soluciones o implantaciones?

Dejáis el código, y podréis cobrar mejor a cambio de algunas regañinas de clientes.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (14 May 2022)

Esto es un llamamiento a la vagancia? Pregunto


----------



## teperico (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo soy ingeniero en informática y dejé esa mierda hace muchos años. Que si Java, Servicios Web, Maven, MySQL/Oracle, Hibernate/MyBatis, Nodejs, eso en el Back, JS y HTML5 del lado Front, ETLs para migrar bases de datos, concurrencia e hilos para tareas que deben ejecutarse a la vez, Reflection en Java, etc. Y todo ello por 2500 euretes netos al mes que en Madrid no te dan ni para vivir medio bien.
> 
> Y todo ello aderezado con reuniones absurdas, jefes imbéciles y lameculos, discusiones con indios, basura.
> 
> Todo eso es CACA.



Tu no sabes que muchos cobran más de 10,000 € mensuales por pilotar todo eso no?


----------



## esforzado (14 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> O trabajas en mi empresa, o hay muchas empresas como la mia.





MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> A mi la programación me fascina, pero no me dedico profesionalmente a ella, pero por lo que entiendo de tu post es que el verdadero problema puede ser que tu "responsable" No tiene ni idea de programar? Quizá es amigo de otro amigo y por eso tiene ese puesto? Entiendo que si supiese programar no te tocaría los huevos con cosas raras?



esto no es una cuestión solo de programación... esto afecta a toda la ingeniería... a toda... 

y el motivo no es que los superiores no sepan programar... es que creen que la ingeniería es mágica, bien porque son el sobrino del jefe que se sacó peluquería a malas... bien porque el que vende promete maravillas (el papel lo aguanta todo)... bien porque se cambia de rumbo mil veces (leed la historia de los programadores del anthem)...

da igual que estés diseñando un portal web que un barco... un día será un yate, al siguiente un acorazado, pasará por su fase de submarino, y luego querrán hacer carreras con él...

- pero jefe, la proa achatada la hemos diseñado para romper olas, no para la eficiencia en velocidad... y con el peso de este blindaje no podemos correr...

- ya, coño, pero ya habrás hecho el diseño configurable y moduralizable ¿no?... simplemente reconfigura la variable masa y pon el blindaje en modo ligero...

¿acaso creéis que nuestros submarinos no flotan por culpa del ingeniero?...

si fuerais de mi quinta, os diría que el problema es que aquí todo son monchitos, ivones, clarisas, pijoskis, y don capullos... pero si no lo sois no me vais a entender...

todas las respuestas... aquí... https://www.jesusda.com/docs/ebooks/ebook_memorias de un ingeniero.pdf

y si os mola compráis la versión completa... que en mi tiempo costaba tres pavos (solo le mete dos o tres capítulos más a la gratuita, pero alguno es imprescindible)...


----------



## OvEr0n (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Claro que funciona. El sercreto es trabajar. No te hablo de sueños. Te hablo de trabajo. Contante y sonante. Cuando llegues de tu casa a las 20 horas, en vez de echar horas extra gratis a tu curri mierda por el que cobras 2500 al mes, echa horas a tu primer cliente. Y acuéstate dos semanas a la 1 terminando ese trabajo después de llegar a las 20, y levántate a las 6 para ir a tu curri mierda. Luego haz lo mismo con el segundo cliente, seis meses después. Y con el tercero, tres meses después. Y con el cuarto. Luego ya te empezarán a llegar clientes cada dos meses. Y así estarás un año. O dos. No gastes ese dinero extra en gilipolleces como un Mercedes. Reinvierte en tu negocio. Subcontrata lo que no sepas hacer o lo que sí sepas hacer pero tardarías mucho por no tener soltura. Tú haz lo que sí sabes hacer.
> 
> Dos años después ya tienes un cliente cada seis semanas. Otro año y medio después ya tienes un cliente cada tres semanas y dirás adiós a tu curri mierda. Y luego llegará un momento en que tengas un cliente a la semana. Y luego podrás hasta rechazar clientes.



Hola forero. He intentado infructuosamente mandarte un privado. ¿Podemos hablar?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> "El C++ no deja de ser una librería del C" ... cuidadín que ese "++" es mucho "++". Programar en C compilado con el compilador de C++ no es programar en C++. Primero tienes muchas chorradas como la salida con el operador de inserción (<<), el auto, namespaces, referencias, bucles for (x:y) de rango .. "azúcar sintáctico". Luego acostumbrarte a las clases con su herencia, amigos, functors, sus constructores declarados e inicializados en la misma línea... Con el overloading de operadores, la semánticas de movimiento/asignación, rvalues ... la cosa se pone mas peluda. Los contenedores e iteradores + funciones lambda para poder escribir código idiomáticamente correcto se las traen. Las plantillas son un mundo (¿eres capaz de hacer una sencilla función factorial con metaprogramación con plantillas?) ... al final cualquier libro de C++11 tiene mas de 1,000 páginas.



6500 páginas tiene el libro de código máquina/ensamblador del Ryzen.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esto se ve desde la universidad o incluso los institutos, la gente no trabaja en equipo, las pocas veces que se encargan trabajos en equipo lo primero que hace el equipo es (después de conformarlo con los más simpáticos e incluyendo si es posible a alguna tia buena para interactuar con ella), lo primero que hacen realmente es partir por trozos matemáticamente parecidos, lo que hará cada uno, y ala, ya nos vemos el día de la presentación. Taluec.



Ni el equipo ni nada.
Estoy en un curso que me lo paga la empresa y una sudamericana va y la monta pq yo no la quiero dar una práctica hecha entre 2 hombres y 2 mujeres 
La tipa se dedica a camelar a uno y el tipo la manda a la mierda.
En trabajos siempre hay el típico que trabaja mucho uno regular y los demás hacen una pm.
Como en los trabajos mínimo esfuerzo.
Además en It como dije hay una lucha de egos la gente se deja explotar por 4 duros y trabaja hora gratis pq se creen que van heredar la empresa o van a ser el próximo Bill Gates español.
La gente se da puñaladas traperas sólo por demostrar que son los mejores 
Es un sector de mierda salvo excepciones lleno de frikis de mierda cuya vida es solo trabajar.
Y luego socialmente hasta un paguitero profesional está mejor visto que un informático.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 May 2022)

Cuando empezaron a salir los sistemas operativos de Linux y WIndows para 64 bits, los cabrones ocupaban mas 4 veces mas en memoria que sus equivalentes de 32 bits.
Linux lo ha resuelto y ocupan el doble. Microsoft no.

Pero que tienes mucha razón. Mucho chistecito sobre el COBOL, pero está ahí y lo que va a durar. Hace lo que dice que hace y lo hace muy bien.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 May 2022)

La informática era el futuro hace 45 años. Ahora esta presente en todos los lados.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 May 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Pareces un buen jefe, o al menos parece que te preocupas por la gente a tu cargo, pero la gente también tiene que poner de su parte, a veces hay que ser humilde, aceptar lo que no se sabe y pedir ayuda, especialmente si estás aprendiendo.
> 
> Pero eres una excepción, la mayoría de jefes de proyecto que he conocido, son lo más lameculos de la empresa, dicen que si a todo al gerente, a costa de que sus subordinados metan horas extra todos los días (no pagadas por supuesto), y pasandoles a ellos la bronca que se han comido de su superior, tras limpiarle bien el sable claro está. Y cuando el jefe de proyecto es una charo, es todavía peor.
> 
> ...



Yo estuve alli jajaa pero no de It.
Cuando era joven.
Ya pagaban una mierda luego con la crisis del 2008 externalizaron todo a Argentina por 4 duros.
Cuando los argentinos no quisieron trabajar por 1000 euros volvieron a España muchos proyectos 
Todavía recuerdo cuando un ex compi de It yo estudié It pero no me contrataron por ello gracias a Dios me dijo que él quería ser jefe antes de los 30 años en Accenture pq tenía aspiraciones y no tenía carrera el tipo termino quemado no lo siguiente cuando vio q no llegaba termino cambiando de empresa jaja.
A mí en Everis no me contrataron después pq dije que para mí mis hobbied y tiempo libre era importante 
Un amigo que trabajo allí me dijo que fue por eso que no le gustó a rrhh.


----------



## reset (14 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Hace mes y medio conté como *un compañero que trabaja conmigo en el dpto de soporte IT *le tocó hacer un desarrollo que eran un *marron muy gordo* por necesidad de la empresa, así que se liberó de todas sus tareas para ponerse con ese superdesarrollo.
> 
> Aquí el hilo: Y por esto no me gusta programar
> 
> ...



Las he visto de todos los colores, desgraciadamente. 

Te puedo decir que llevo currando los últimos años a un 10-20% de mis posibilidades.....y es la verdadera saluc. 

Si quiero currar, o explotar mi intelecto, ya me busco yo mis historias y las desarrollo por gusto, que a veces son a nivel laboral, pero porque me sale de las pelotas y sin que nadie me lo pida. He probado lo otro y no me mola el plan. 

Ver a compañeros que se consideran inteligentes ir de puto culo, sin tiempo, sin vida, estresados todos los días.... Por ganar un poquito más o tener algo de mando..... A mi me hace cuestionar su inteligencia. Pero en general he comprobado que todo el mundo va asi, a su 100% cuando no a su 120%. Es a lo que nos programen desde el cole. 

Mi punto de vista: probarte, conocer tu potencial máximo, y buscarte algo donde a medio gas de ese potencial puedas vivir lo mejor posible.

La escena de American beauty, cuando Kevin Spacey deja su curro y se va a un burger a currar sería una exageración de lo que digo. La vi cuando se estreno la peli y me gustó esa filosofía. 

Que tus superiores no te tosan porque saben que los barres si quieres, o que tienes un margen de mejora en caso de necesidades puntuales da mucha tranquilidad. Digamos que es como circular con un vespino trucado a 80km/h a hacerlo con una moto de 130cv. Con uno acabas gripando el motor y la otra va sobradisima. 

Eso si, a la gente le cuesta conocer y RECONOCER sus limitaciones.


----------



## theelf (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.



Como podria ganar 2500 al mes? soy informatico y aca por donde vivo no logro mas de 1200 ni queriendo

que requerimientos hay oara ganar tanto?


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Al menos no te hacen un mataleón en la entrada al metro como en Mordor.











3 Detenidos por robos a mayores mediante el método de mataleón, estrangulamiento hasta dejar inconsciente


Los varones son marroquíes y tienen un gran historial delictivo, la mujer es española y pareja de uno de ellos




www.cope.es





Los mataleones también los hacen en la Sagra.


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ni el equipo ni nada.
> Estoy en un curso que me lo paga la empresa y una sudamericana va y la monta pq yo no la quiero dar una práctica hecha entre 2 hombres y 2 mujeres
> La tipa se dedica a camelar a uno y el tipo la manda a la mierda.
> En trabajos siempre hay el típico que trabaja mucho uno regular y los demás hacen una pm.
> ...



Correcto, en informática hay un montón de imbéciles que quieren demostrar lo listos que son, y se ponen a trabajar y hacer tareas encima de su categoría por eso mismo, luego al cabo de pocos años a quejarse.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Encima el tío me salta el sueldo no es muy bueno para lo que pedimos, pero este trabajo más que por el dinero y cumpla todo estos requisitos, es para alguien que le guste esto y quiera estar entretenido.



Con dos cojones, y lo dirá con cara seria y todo.

No soy programador, pero si ingeniero y el mundillo es muy parecido. Todavía recuerdo a un compañero, muy quemado ya, al que le ofrecieron un "ascenso". Mas responsabilidades pero mismo sueldo. Eso si, le dijeron que tendría "mas prestigio".

Al parecer mi compañero les respondió que era una pena no poder ir al supermercado a comprar con prestigio. Al poco se largó del curro.

A mi también me ha pasado de ir a ofertas de empleo y que la de RRHH se sorprenda cuando le digo (con palabras amables) que ese sueldo que ofrecen es una mierda y que mejor terminamos aqui la entrevista.

Mis favoritos son los headhunters que, en los primeros 30 segundos de conversación, ya te dicen el sueldo porque saben que es una puta mierda.


----------



## Thundercat (14 May 2022)

Maricón


----------



## Thundercat (14 May 2022)

Los picateclas son la nueva nobleza en la nueva ñormalilad


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Si fuera hoy le diría a mi mugé que gano la mitad de lo que gano... porque así ahorraría la mitad de mi salario y tendría un piso más pequeño, pero con la mitad de cipoteca y así mil



Esposa española/izada, ¿a que si?

Te dejo un briconsejo: Cada vez que tu esposa quiera algo de mas de 1000 euros le enumeras los planes que teneis de futuro (comprar un piso en la playa, jubilarse en una autocaravana, lo que sea) y le explicas que si ella quiere comprar esa cosa que te parece perfecto, pero deberá sacrificar la autocaravana, o el coche nuevo, o el piso en la playa.

Entonces le explicas algo que, por ser española contemporanea, nunca le han enseñado: En la vida no puedes tenerlo todo y debes escoger.

Con suerte poco a poco aprenderá.

Las de fuera suelen venir con esa lección aprendida de serie.


----------



## BIackadder (14 May 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Si te aprietan demasiado, sólo piden y piden sin a penas dar.
> Dos noches sin dormir, te enchufas dos o tres Red Bulls, a urgencias y tres meses de baja por ansiedad y si te lo curras bien 6 meses con depresión. Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, solo se vive una vez.



Interesante. Lo has puesto tu mismo en práctica? Igual me es útil más adelante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

troll random dijo:


> Siempre que veo un hilo/blog etc del trabajo dei informática en España, parece una galaxia diferente con el trabajo de informática en el extranjero.



No soy informático pero si ingeniero. Trabaje en España, y desde hace mas de 20 años trabajo o en el extranjero, o en españa pero con contrato de fuera.

lo de "galaxia diferente" es quedarse muy, muy corto. Lo que pasa es que muchos viajan a paises angloparlantes o a ciudades alemanas/escandivanas grandes donde no es tan imprescindible hablar el idioma local. Así, les siguen pagando sueldos de mierda.

La persona que en un trabajo especializado gana en España 30k puede ganar tranquilísimamente 80k en Alemania...pero debe hablar Aleman muy bien (piensa el equivalente a un C1 inglés). Lo que suele ocurrir es que la gente se va a startups en Berlin donde les siguen pagando 30k pero no necesitan Aleman y acaban viviendo en pisos viejos de mierda rodeados de turcos.


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es que además 2500 euros es un sueldo absurdamente bajo que no da para nada.



Ya sabemos que aquí en burbu de 3mil pa’ arriba


----------



## tracrium (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> .
> A nadie se le ocurre estudiar algoritmos de ordenación, o de balanceo de árboles binarios, o matemática discreta, o lógica proposicional, o autómatas, o máquinas de Turing, o arquitectura de computadores, o compiladores, o 27 mil cosas más, por su cuenta.



Hay gente muy friki. Algunos han hecho hasta emuladores.

Lo de los algoritmos de ordenación me trae al recuerdo los inicios de la programación 3D por software con hardware muy limitado, donde la mayor parte del tiempo se la llevaba la ordenación de polígonos en el eje Z, especialmente si el número de éstos era "elevado". 

También se intentaba evitar el punto flotante y la trigonometría se consultaba en tablas.

El hardware limitado agudizaba el ingenio para exprimir hasta el último ciclo.

Ahora, eran temas puntuales y no se estudiaba todo por obligación. Sólo el tema de interés. Del resto de cosas se tenían infinitas carencias.

El autodidacta puede ser un crack en lo suyo, pero tiene muchísimas lagunas de conocimiento que sólo le puede proporcionar una formación reglada, aunque sea sólo a nivel general para poder sobrevivir en esa merienda de negros.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 May 2022)

Y los más patetico sudamericanos de jefes creyendose jefes de Facebook vistiendo de traje jajaa, viviendo de alquiler jajaaa.
Y contando historias de que su padre era millonario en Sudamérica jajaaaaa.
Anda que no me he descojonado de la risa cuando iban de traje o de punta en blanco para ser teleoperador de Orange que parecían que se creían eran ministros del aire jajaa trayendose a los hijos al trabajo para dar pena jajaaa.
Ibas a la entrevista y echaban unos cuentos que cuando en la entrevistas grupales les escuchabas pensabas joder y este tipo que hace aquí jajaaaaa.


----------



## zirick (14 May 2022)

BIackadder dijo:


> Interesante. Lo has puesto tu mismo en práctica? Igual me es útil más adelante.



Yooooo?, eso fue el amigo de un amigo que le contó un conocido.
Más adelante ya es tarde.


----------



## Funci-vago (14 May 2022)

El que nace para remero, muere remero. 

ES LA VERDAC, NO PODEIS ASIMILAR LA VERDAC


----------



## xuan2008 (14 May 2022)

Por enésima vez pongo obviedades que mucha gente parece no entender.


El sector IT es un trabajo como otro cualquiera. No es un contrato de vasallaje y servidumbre.

No tienes porque aguantar soplapollas, psicópatas ni ambientes tóxicos.


Tienes que poner los límites claros desde un principio, tu trabajo es intelectual y exigente, entonces la presión por sistema es inaceptable se tiene que decir NO con claridad, si no les parece bien que se jodan y lo hagan ellos, si el plazo es inasumible se dice claro y alto, si se ve que falta conocimiento o experiencia para abordar un problema complejo se pide ayuda, esto es esencial en este tipo de tareas porque el crecimiento personal se basa en la interacción, traspaso de conocimientos y experiencia.



Las llamadas fuera de un horario laboral tienen un nombre legal y asumido de toda la puta vida, guardias y refuerzos y se pagan aparte en el rango de horas extras si no quieren no se atienden (para eso esta el puto correo que ya se consultara en horario laboral.



Las charletas y reuniones con indios y clientes tienen que ceñirse a un temario estrictamente técnico y ser productivas, tu no eres un comercial, ni te pagan por ser comercial, el comercial que haga su puto trabajo que por eso le pagan, si esto es un problema se eleva una protesta razonada por escrito y si no hacen ni puto caso se rechaza la asistencia, además son trabajo y su horario tiene que ceñirse al laboral establecido.


Fines de semana y festivos, no son horario laboral, los esfuerzos extraordinarios exigen remuneraciones extraordinarias no vale con te cambio el 1 de enero por otro día random si se ponen jilipollas el NO es la contestación, ni política de empresa ni pollas en vinagre, puto estatuto de los trabajadores y a tomar por culo.


El contrato laboral es como bien dice un contrato si no interesa se rescinde, si no les gusta tu actitud lo tienen sencillo despido finiquito e indemnización y a buscarse a otro, por tu parte cualquier abuso fragante abogado y denuncia a inspección, tragar siempre es contraproducente, si un extorsionador ve que le funciona va insistir y progresar en la extorsión. Ceder nunca es la solución.


Al final el esfuerzo y el conocimiento se remunera aquí y en China si ves que no vales para esto, es lógico, todos tenemos nuestros puntos fuertes y nuestras debilidades, si este sector no es el tuyo pues busca uno que te haga más feliz. Sino te convertirás en un inútil mal pagado estresado, explotado y sin vida.

En este mundo nadie regala nada, y si no te haces respetar nadie te respetara. Estas cosas tendrían que estar grabadas a fuego en todo chaval que salga del colegio y se ahorraría muchos problemas.


----------



## Können (14 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No soy informático pero si ingeniero. Trabaje en España, y desde hace mas de 20 años trabajo o en el extranjero, o en españa pero con contrato de fuera.
> 
> lo de "galaxia diferente" es quedarse muy, muy corto. Lo que pasa es que muchos viajan a paises angloparlantes o a ciudades alemanas/escandivanas grandes donde no es tan imprescindible hablar el idioma local. Así, les siguen pagando sueldos de mierda.
> 
> La persona que en un trabajo especializado gana en España 30k puede ganar tranquilísimamente 80k en Alemania...pero debe hablar Aleman muy bien (piensa el equivalente a un C1 inglés). Lo que suele ocurrir es que la gente se va a startups en Berlin donde les siguen pagando 30k pero no necesitan Aleman y acaban viviendo en pisos viejos de mierda rodeados de turcos.



Deutschland über alles. La conozco.

No creo que acabe alli, en IsPain he encontrado un equilibrio entre ingresos curro, ahorro, inversión y calidad de vida.
Aunque la vida laboral es larga y quien sabe. Igual me compensaría más Suiza. 

Aunque envidio sanamente los que habéis acabado y prosperado en lugares prósperos. No todo el mundo es capaz.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

Können dijo:


> Deutschland über alles. La conozco.
> 
> No creo que acabe alli, en IsPain he encontrado un equilibrio entre ingresos curro, ahorro, inversión y calidad de vida.
> Aunque la vida laboral es larga y quien sabe. Igual me compensaría más Suiza.
> ...



Desde el cariño y el respeto: No se trata de capacidad, sino de usar el pasaporte tan bonito que nos han dado.

Sé que para mi es fácil decirlo, pues es una cuestión de familia que yo hable otro idioma, pero en mi empresa he conocido a Españoles que lo han aprendido. Es un idioma jodido, requiere muchísimo esfuerzo, pero los beneficios son brutales.

Y quien dice Aleman dice cualquier idioma escandinavo.

Para mi (a nivel personal) me compensa. Ahora mismo no vivo en España por la pandemia, pero antes vivía en España con contrato y sueldo de fuera. Solecito de España, y dinero del norte de Europa. 30 dias LABORALES de vacaciones y un plan de pensiones que invierto en ETFs.

Suelen ser unos cinco años de sacrificio entre que aprendes BIEN el idioma y vas madurando en el pais, pero luego es coser y cantar.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Claro que funciona. El sercreto es trabajar. No te hablo de sueños. Te hablo de trabajo. Contante y sonante. Cuando llegues de tu casa a las 20 horas, en vez de echar horas extra gratis a tu curri mierda por el que cobras 2500 al mes, echa horas a tu primer cliente. Y acuéstate dos semanas a la 1 terminando ese trabajo después de llegar a las 20, y levántate a las 6 para ir a tu curri mierda. Luego haz lo mismo con el segundo cliente, seis meses después. Y con el tercero, tres meses después. Y con el cuarto. Luego ya te empezarán a llegar clientes cada dos meses. Y así estarás un año. O dos. No gastes ese dinero extra en gilipolleces como un Mercedes. Reinvierte en tu negocio. Subcontrata lo que no sepas hacer o lo que sí sepas hacer pero tardarías mucho por no tener soltura. Tú haz lo que sí sabes hacer.
> 
> Dos años después ya tienes un cliente cada seis semanas. Otro año y medio después ya tienes un cliente cada tres semanas y dirás adiós a tu curri mierda. Y luego llegará un momento en que tengas un cliente a la semana. Y luego podrás hasta rechazar clientes.



Y todo eso sin programar.

Hay algo inquietante en tu relato que no acaba de cuadrar.


----------



## brotes_verdes (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Y todo eso sin programar.
> 
> Hay algo inquietante en tu relato que no acaba de cuadrar.



Hombre, teniendo una compañia y contratando (y subcontratando) si que es posible eso. Yo lo he hecho.

Pero he descubierto que puedo ganar incluso mas dinero simplemente programando de forma freelance (eso si, en un lenguaje nicho en un sector nicho)

Pero es que, como ya han dicho aqui varias veces, no es lo mismo un ingeniero informatico trabajando de ingeniero informatico, que alguien de FP que no sabe como funciona un compilador por dentro, o alguien con la carrera pero sin vocacion. Esos acaban en carnicas porque no estan cualificados para nada mas.

Ser jefe de proyecto tampoco es tan facil. Los requisitos cambian constantemente ... pero por buenas razones. Tu puedes diseñar un gran producto y empezar el desarrollo pero cuando se lo enseñas a los clientes finales, resulta que quedan entusiasmados porque da la casualidad que les soluciona un problema que no tiene que ver con la idea principal, pero que estan dispuestos a pagar bien porque les hagas una version personalizada.

O porque resulta que un proveedor necesita por cuestiones de marketing movimiento en sus redes y te ofrece $500k por usar su producto en vez de el de la competencia, y eso te obliga a cambiar un monton de cosas de tu desarrollo.

Es decir, muchos de esos cambios que parecen no tener sentido al programador no vienen motivados porque el jefe de proyecto sea imbecil o mal planificador, sino que hay una decision comercial con mucho sentido detrás.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

Pues si, una de las cosas que me gustbaa cuando me meti en esto de las teclas por hobby era ruby on rails (ahora piniteo en django)... y cuando aprendi fue con java: spring, struts, que si esto, que si dependencia, que si capa por aqui capa por alla.... y dps javscrip termino de joder todo


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

Können dijo:


> ¿No se os ha ocurrido pasar al lado de ventas en el sector, vendiendo soluciones o implantaciones?
> 
> Dejáis el código, y podréis cobrar mejor a cambio de algunas regañinas de clientes.



Los informáticos en general no valen para eso. Volvernos Al mismo problema... Tener Cualidades


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Tú no vives en Madrid o has heredado el piso en Madrid o vivies en casapapis, como el 90% de la madrileñada de menos de 35 años.
> 
> Vivirás bien tú, yo no vivo con eso y vivo en Madrid desde hace más de 10 años. Un piso que no sea una pocilga ya se lleva 1000 euros sólo de alquiler, más suministros, ponle 1300 y estoy tirando por lo bajo (luz, agua, Internet). Ahora te quedan 1200 pavetes para todo lo demás (coche, ocio, etc.), y ahorrar.
> 
> ...



en madrid con 2500 euros vives de puta madre; pero claro esta, si tienes mentalidad de mujer y quieres tu pisico cuqui te 1000 euro..

incluso pagando 1000 euros de alquiler, y 500 en gastos, te quedan 1000 euros para cocas y putas...

o eso, o es que tienes bastantes vicios.


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Esto es un llamamiento a la vagancia? Pregunto



No, es un llamamiento a de no te metas en camisas de 11 varas si te lo puedes permitir pq corres el riesgo de estrellarte


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (14 May 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> 6500 páginas tiene el libro de código máquina/ensamblador del Ryzen.



No compares. Eso es porque el libro detalla mil historias que no usarás salvo que programes temas muy específicos como compiladores con optimizador. El 99% de la programación en ensamblador cabe en la palma de la mano (como también se dice del C). El C++ es mucho mas amplio que C incluso descartando las típicas minucias que nadie sabe y siempre puedes consultar. Por ejemplo, extraigamos los valores impares de un array:


```
/***** C típico *****/
    int num[] = {21, 33, 36, 22, 23, 24, 5, 8, 9, 2, 1};
    for (int i = 0; i < sizeof(num)/sizeof(int); i++)
          if (num[i] & 1)
                printf ("%d-", num[i]);
    printf("\n");

    // A medio camino, C++ usando el for-range y otras chorraditas
    for (auto x : num)
          if (x & 1)
                cout << x << '-';
    cout << endl;

    // C++ idiomáticamente correcto:
    vector<int> vnum({21, 33, 36, 22, 23, 24, 5, 8, 9, 2, 1});
    for_each(vnum.begin(),
             vnum.end(),
             [](int x){if (x & 1) cout << x << '-';});
    cout << endl;
```
Fíjate en lo sencillo del ejercicio y en lo distinta que es la última solución. Parece escrita en otro lenguaje sin relación con el original, cuando en realidad es un (cuasi)superconjunto.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

> Mira que no me canso de repetirlo, ahora hay más que nunca hay plazas de sobra en la AGe, las de A1 y A2 no se cubren ni de broma



a unas opos no se puede ir sin estudiar en general y el temario de turno en particular...

yo no se donde viven algunos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 May 2022)

Tras intentar aprender algo de programación con cursos gratuitos, no me extraña que haya tanta falta de trabajadores y se paguen sueldos relativamente buenos. No es que me parezca difícil en exceso, sólo un tostón inaguantable a menos que tengas mucha afición a ello. El que se meta en ello sin vocación terminará como un cencerro.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

como no lo expliques... malo


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

reset dijo:


> Las he visto de todos los colores, desgraciadamente.
> 
> Te puedo decir que llevo currando los últimos años a un 10-20% de mis posibilidades.....y es la verdadera saluc.
> 
> ...



La escena de americann bauty es brutal.

Justo la que dices....

Quiero en trabajo con la menor responsabilidad posible de todo.

Pues digamos que conociéndose uno mismo debe llegar a buscar eso sí puede.

Yo he tenido mi suerte pq he esquivado la bala de mi compañero que se ha comido. Y en lo que hago repito no me dedico a programar aunque estoy ligado a ese mundo


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

xuan2008 dijo:


> Por enésima vez pongo obviedades que mucha gente parece no entender.
> 
> 
> El sector IT es un trabajo como otro cualquiera. No es un contrato de vasallaje y servidumbre.
> ...



My bonito lo que dices, pero te advierto que en la vida no podemos elegir muchas veces nada 

Yo estoy en un empleo que no he visto en ningún sitio y lo peor que lo que cobro es top dentro del trabajo que hago pero es una mierda en Madrid a mis 39 años.

Entonces no puedo hacer ni lianas ni ponerme tan torero no se si me explico


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 May 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> No compares. Eso es porque el libro detalla mil historias que no usarás salvo que programes temas muy específicos como compiladores con optimizador. El 99% de la programación en ensamblador cabe en la palma de la mano (como también se dice del C). El C++ es mucho mas amplio que C incluso descartando las típicas minucias que nadie sabe y siempre puedes consultar. Por ejemplo, extraigamos los valores impares de un array:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Que si, que el C++ mola mas, pero es C.
Ahora el C++ es Python.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La gente sin imaginación ni valía no alcanzamos a imaginar eso 20 mil campos.
> Ni cómo una empersa confiaría en un freelance en vez de en otra empresa para aplicaciones nicho hiperespecializadas.
> 
> Y por si no te queda claro, no es que dude de ti, es que tengo curiosidad (por y para mí).
> la cosa no va contigo, sino conmigo.



Tienes un plantamiento equivocado. No pienses en "aplicaciones nicho hiperespecializadas". Piensa simplemente en servicios.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Tu no sabes que muchos cobran más de 10,000 € mensuales por pilotar todo eso no?



Desde luego que hay gente que sí, y será en sueldo bruto, es decir, 120K al año, pero te hablo del común. El común está en 50K brutos. Son menos de 3000 al mes netos.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Hola forero. He intentado infructuosamente mandarte un privado. ¿Podemos hablar?



Hola, que yo sepa tengo los MPs activos.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Como podria ganar 2500 al mes? soy informatico y aca por donde vivo no logro mas de 1200 ni queriendo
> 
> que requerimientos hay oara ganar tanto?



Si ya estoy diciendo que 2500 al mes es un sueldo MALO. Eres informático. Ok. ¿Ingeniero o FP? ¿O informático "de la vida"? Si eres informático "de la vida", olvídate, nunca vas a ganar más. Si eres FP y eres muy bueno, podrás llegar a donde llega cualquier ingeniero medio, eso sí, descornándote. Si eres ingeniero, podrás llegar a la Luna. Tienes que ser muy bueno en algo. Y para ello necesitas estudio y trabajo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ya sabemos que aquí en burbu de 3mil pa’ arriba



Aquí hay de todo, como en la vida real.


----------



## xuan2008 (14 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> My bonito lo que dices, pero te advierto que en la vida no podemos elegir muchas veces nada
> 
> Yo estoy en un empleo que no he visto en ningún sitio y lo peor que lo que cobro es top dentro del trabajo que hago pero es una mierda en Madrid a mis 39 años.
> 
> Entonces no puedo hacer ni lianas ni ponerme tan torero no se si me explico



Comportarte como un profesional y exiguir que se trate como tal no es ponerse torero quiza ese sea su problema. Si siendo adulto no puedes eleguir ni tomar decisiones, algo estas haciendo mál, recapacita y toma decisiones sin precipitarse y reflesionadas pero firmes.

los buenos trabajos no se ponen en mil anuncios ni en info... eso ya se sabe de siempre, lo principal es un curriculum consistente y esperienca contrastada.Y no hablo desde la teoria muchos años de experiencia me respaldan y cuando tienes tablas en este teatro ya sabes con quien tratas y donde te metes.

Los callejones sin salida y las situaciones imposibles solo existen en nuestra cabeza, siempre hay soluciones, y algunas veces son romper la baraja.

Tomar el control de tu carrera profesional y vital es esclusivamente de tu reponsavilidad nadie tomara esas decisiones por tí.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay gente muy friki. Algunos han hecho hasta emuladores.
> 
> Lo de los algoritmos de ordenación me trae al recuerdo los inicios de la programación 3D por software con hardware muy limitado, donde la mayor parte del tiempo se la llevaba la ordenación de polígonos en el eje Z, especialmente si el número de éstos era "elevado".
> 
> ...



Pues a eso voy. Yo sólo he conoxido a un tío de FP que se haya puesto por su cuenta a estudiar todas esas cosas, con sus bases de FP. Y está cobrando 45K en Madrid ahora mismo con 40 años en cliente final, es un tipo muy válido. No es mucho dinero pero ya es más que muchos ingenieros.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Y todo eso sin programar.
> 
> Hay algo inquietante en tu relato que no acaba de cuadrar.



Programar, programar, programar... ¿por qué todo lo reduces a programar? ¿No puedes, qué sé yo, hacerte comercial de una serie de productos y llevarte una comisión? ¿Cuando vemdas un millón de euros o siete cuánto te vas a llevar? Hay 20 mil cosas más aparte de programar.

El otro día conocía precisamente a una mujer que lleva 25 años en la empresa, tirne 45, ha pasado de ser empaquetadora en el almacén a ser jefa de compras, de lo más bajuno a la cúspide de si empresa. Pues se levanta 130K brutos, comisiones incluídas, y no tiene más que el graduado escolar. Programar, programar, programar...


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> en madrid con 2500 euros vives de puta madre; pero claro esta, si tienes mentalidad de mujer y quieres tu pisico cuqui te 1000 euro..
> 
> incluso pagando 1000 euros de alquiler, y 500 en gastos, te quedan 1000 euros para cocas y putas...
> 
> o eso, o es que tienes bastantes vicios.



Un piso de alquiler de 1000 euros es lo mínimo habitable. Lo mínimo. En Madrid, teniendo que pagar alquiler, 2500 al mes es CACA. Así te lo digo.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 May 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo una compañia y contratando (y subcontratando) si que es posible eso. Yo lo he hecho.
> 
> Pero he descubierto que puedo ganar incluso mas dinero simplemente programando de forma freelance (eso si, en un lenguaje nicho en un sector nicho)
> 
> ...



No sé, vuestras historias me siguen sonando a fantasía.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Programar, programar, programar... ¿por qué todo lo reduces a programar? ¿No puedes, qué sé yo, hacerte comercial de una serie de productos y llevarte una comisión? ¿Cuando vemdas un millón de euros o siete cuánto te vas a llevar? Hay 20 mil cosas más aparte de programar.
> 
> El otro día conocía precisamente a una mujer que lleva 25 años en la empresa, tirne 45, ha pasado de ser empaquetadora en el almacén a ser jefa de compras, de lo mas bajuno a la cúspide de si empresa. Pues se levanta 130K brutos, comisiones incluídas, y no tiene más que el graduado escolar. Programar, programar, programar...



Ahhh... vale, que hablamos de ser un puto comercial. Empecemos por ahí, hombre, y dejemos de marear la perdiz.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> My bonito lo que dices, pero te advierto que en la vida no podemos elegir muchas veces nada
> 
> Yo estoy en un empleo que no he visto en ningún sitio y lo peor que lo que cobro es top dentro del trabajo que hago pero es una mierda en Madrid a mis 39 años.
> 
> Entonces no puedo hacer ni lianas ni ponerme tan torero no se si me explico



Cómo que no, si aquí forero medio gana unos 60k al año (de media), calza 30 cms, su mujer es modelo, etc.


----------



## theelf (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Si ya estoy diciendo que 2500 al mes es un sueldo MALO. Eres informático. Ok. ¿Ingeniero o FP? ¿O informático "de la vida"? Si eres informático "de la vida", olvídate, nunca vas a ganar más. Si eres FP y eres muy bueno, podrás llegar a donde llega cualquier ingeniero medio, eso sí, descornándote. Si eres ingeniero, podrás llegar a la Luna. Tienes que ser muy bueno en algo. Y para ello necesitas estudio y trabajo.



Na informatico de la vida, pero incluso cuando trabaje en empresas buenas, llege a 1500 o asi, y hablo q curre en nissan, ford, citibank o ibm..

2500 ni de coña


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (14 May 2022)

Lo ideal si sabes programar es hacer programas propios y venderlos a X clientes. Nada de trabajar para terceros.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ahhh... vale, que hablamos de ser un puto comercial. Empecemos por ahí, hombre, y dejemos de marear la perdiz.



No soy un puto comercial. Ni un comercial a secas, tampoco. Te estaba poniendo un ejemplo.

Por cierto, los mejores comerciales que he conocido, eran unos cracks en ese producto. De hecho, eran los cracks de ese producto.

Y te repito, no soy comercial. Sólo te ponía un ejemplo de que hay más cosas aparte de programar.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Na informatico de la vida, pero incluso cuando trabaje en empresas buenas, llege a 1500 o asi, y hablo q curre en nissan, ford, citibank o ibm..
> 
> 2500 ni de coña



Som los sueldos que se pagan a alguien sin formación reglada.

Te pongo un ejemplo. Están el arquitecto superior, el arquitecto técnico o aparejador, el delineante y el albañil. Yo soy arquitecto superior, y tú eres albañil. Entiendes esa diferencia, ¿no?

Estudia para delineante, es decir, hazte un módulo de FP de informática (el módulo superior, no el medio, que eso no vale para nada), y con tu experiencia, a lo mejor, 5 ó 10 años después de acabar la FP, ganarás como un aparejador, es decir, 2500 al mes.

Pero evidentemente tienes unas carencias formativas y metodológicas, por no tener una formación reglada, que te van a impedir que una empresa te valore y te pague en condiciones.

Y sigo repitiendo que 2500 al mes es una mierda, pars un ingeniero, me refiero.


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Som los sueldos que se pagan a alguien sin formación reglada.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo. Están el arquitecto superior, el arquitecto técnico o aparejador, el delineante y el albañil. Yo soy arquitecto superior, y tú eres albañil. Entiendes esa diferencia, ¿no?
> 
> ...



En la burbuja. muchos albañiles oficiales de primera, ganaban bastante más que muchos arquitectos, incluso con experienica, no siempre es como dices.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un piso de alquiler de 1000 euros es lo mínimo habitable. Lo mínimo. En Madrid, teniendo que pagar alquiler, 2500 al mes es CACA. Así te lo digo.



no sabes lo que dices joder... 1000 euros

por 700 tienes cosas bastante chulas, eso si, lejos del barrio salamanca...


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Na informatico de la vida, pero incluso cuando trabaje en empresas buenas, llege a 1500 o asi, y hablo q curre en nissan, ford, citibank o ibm..
> 
> 2500 ni de coña



puedes decir que eres ingeniero informatico "de profesion".

Porque una cosa es la carrera de ingenieria informatica, y otra la profesion de ingeniero informatico (que no esta regulada, asi que... cualquiera puede ejercer de ingeniero informatico... como puede ejercer de tarotista)


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> puedes decir que eres ingeniero informatico "de profesion".
> 
> Porque una cosa es la carrera de ingenieria informatica, y otra la profesion de ingeniero informatico (que no esta regulada, asi que... cualquiera puede ejercer de ingeniero informatico... como puede ejercer de tarotista)



O de ingeniero de calidad, o de ingeniero químico, y un larguísimo etcétera.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

Eso suena a historia de los años 30....

jeje...

A mi me desvirgo la panaera
¿La teutona?
Si.. que ojos oye!


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la burbuja. muchos albañiles oficiales de primera, ganaban bastante más que muchos arquitectos, incluso con experienica, no siempre es como dices.



Pues yo no conozco a casi ningún Fp que gane más que ingenieros. ¿Hay alguno? Sí. ¿Conozco alguno? Sí. ¿Es gente MUY BUENA? Sí. Son excepciones. Los normal es que los ingenieros ganen más dinero. No hagas de la excepción, la regla.


----------



## theelf (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Som los sueldos que se pagan a alguien sin formación reglada.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo. Están el arquitecto superior, el arquitecto técnico o aparejador, el delineante y el albañil. Yo soy arquitecto superior, y tú eres albañil. Entiendes esa diferencia, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Ah no se un ingeniero, entonces aclara. Mi hermano trabaja en endesa y los ingenieros recien ingresados andan en 1500-1800, 2000 los q llevan unos años

Si para los ingenieros informaticos 2500 es una mierda, no lo sabia


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> no sabes lo que dices joder... 1000 euros
> 
> por 700 tienes cosas bastante chulas, eso si, lejos del barrio salamanca...



Por 700 pavos tienes agujeros inmundos que parezcen tumbas en Embajadores. Yo vivo en un piso de 80 metros, terraza, soleado, piscina, etc.


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

xuan2008 dijo:


> Comportarte como un profesional y exiguir que se trate como tal no es ponerse torero quiza ese sea su problema. Si siendo adulto no puedes eleguir ni tomar decisiones, algo estas haciendo mál, recapacita y toma decisiones sin precipitarse y reflesionadas pero firmes.
> 
> los buenos trabajos no se ponen en mil anuncios ni en info... eso ya se sabe de siempre, lo principal es un curriculum consistente y esperienca contrastada.Y no hablo desde la teoria muchos años de experiencia me respaldan y cuando tienes tablas en este teatro ya sabes con quien tratas y donde te metes.
> 
> ...



Yo te puedo asegurar que donde estoy estoy muy bien, la única pega es el sueldo ya a mi edad y lo difícil que es cambiar a otro sitio porque no existe este tipo de trabajo por la pasta que gano.

Pero en mi caso tengo.

1. Teletrabajo (gracias a estas subcontratado)

2. No se miran las horas de entrada ni salida.

3. Trabajo muy relajado, sin presiones porque yo no desarrollado nada, arreglo Bugs, configuraciones, despliegue de aplicaciones y es un poco sota caballo rey y me gusta.

4. Bien ambiente y buenos compañeros.

Lo malo que a veces te toca algún marrón muy puntual ajeno al día a día y puede ser o tedioso o complicado depende de si se tocan cosas que no tienes ni idea y encima sin cosas viejas que no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire y hay que pedir ayuda.


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Lo ideal si sabes programar es hacer programas propios y venderlos a X clientes. Nada de trabajar para terceros.



Lo ideal es qué te toque la lotería y una actriz porno te la encf7fes día sí y día no cuando quieras.

Que no todos pueden ponerse a ser independientes en proyectos, joeee


----------



## teperico (14 May 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Lo ideal si sabes programar es hacer programas propios y venderlos a X clientes. Nada de trabajar para terceros.



Hacer un programa tu solito, o cualquier proyecto "solito" nunca se podrá comparar con proyectos hechos en equipo. Porque uno solito, no puede multiplicarse, en cambio los miembros de un equipo si. Así que si acaso, empresario.


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Por 700 pavos tienes agujeros inmundos que parezcen tumbas en Embajadores. Yo vivo en un piso de 80 metros, terraza, soleado, piscina, etc.



ok, señorito...


----------



## Marvelita (14 May 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Ah no se un ingeniero, entonces aclara. Mi hermano trabaja en endesa y los ingenieros recien ingresados andan en 1500-1800, 2000 los q llevan unos años
> 
> Si para los ingenieros informaticos 2500 es una mierda, no lo sabia



hueles un poco a panchito... "recien ingresados" te refieres a recien entran en la empresa.. eso dependedera entonces del sueldo.

tu ni caso 2500 netos son 45mil brutos, poca gente en España esta por encima de esa cifra en general y por rangos de edad. Si estas por encima seguramente seas un boomer panzoclavo


----------



## greg_house (14 May 2022)

2500 neto o bruto ?

poned el sueldo bruto anual Y acabamos antes


----------



## theelf (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> hueles un poco a panchito... "recien ingresados" te refieres a recien entran en la empresa.. eso dependedera entonces del sueldo.
> 
> tu ni caso 2500 netos son 45mil brutos, poca gente en España esta por encima de esa cifra en general y por rangos de edad. Si estas por encima seguramente seas un boomer panzoclavo
> 
> ...



Argentino, y en 22 años q llevo en españa, incluso en la epoca 2000-2007 q se gano mucho y bien, incluso pagando poco impuestos, por ejemplo ETT, 2500 ya era una cifra respetable

Si que hubo inflacion pero eso no afecto mucho los salarios, las subidas miserables


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> ok, señorito...



Si a ti te gusta vivir como las cucarachas, bien por ti.


----------



## greg_house (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Si a ti te gusta vivir como las cucarachas, bien por ti.



Honky , pongamos cifras brutas anuales


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Cómo que no, si aquí forero medio gana unos 60k al año (de media), calza 30 cms, su mujer es modelo, etc.



Calza 30cms? Como hablas ???


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Som los sueldos que se pagan a alguien sin formación reglada.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo. Están el arquitecto superior, el arquitecto técnico o aparejador, el delineante y el albañil. Yo soy arquitecto superior, y tú eres albañil. Entiendes esa diferencia, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Anda ya un delineante 2500, te los saco debajo de las piedras. e ingenieros, también.


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> ok, señorito...



80 metros no es agujero inmundo porque es el suyo jaja


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Honky , pongamos cifras brutas anuales



¿Sobre qué?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Anda ya un delineante 2500, te los saco debajo de las piedras. e ingenieros, también.



Estoy poniendo un puto ejemplo, hostias. Os lo temáis todo literal.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> 80 metros no es agujero inmundo porque es el suyo jaja



¿80 metros para una persona te parece poco, piso soleado, terraza, piscina, calefacción central, etc.? ¿Tú dónde vives? ¿En un ático de 300 metros? ¿Te lo ha regalado popó?


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Estoy poniendo un puto ejemplo, hostias. Os lo temáis todo literal.



En mi empresa no creo que haya NINGÚN. Delineante que cobre eso ni creo haberlo conocido nunca, pero tú pon ejemplos eh


----------



## frankie83 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿80 metros para una persona te parece poco, piso soleado, terraza, piscina, calefacción central, etc.? ¿Tú dónde vives? ¿En un ático de 300 metros? ¿Te lo ha regalado popó?



Me parece normal, nada más


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Me parece normal, nada más



Y a mí, pero por ahí dicen que es de señoritos. Y ese alquiler cuesta más de 1000 euros.


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Grave error, busca a uno de FP, al menos ya tiene prácticas... en la universidad mucha morralla, yo hice FP y ¿adivina a quién tenía que enseñar cuando vinieron varios con sus súper títulos de universidad?, no están especializados una mierda los que salen de la Universidad... mucho de todo y MAL



Tampoco te flipes que en la universidad se pica mucho mas que en un FP.

(Hice grado superior de ahí salté a la carrera y despues de muchos años picando código me saqué el máster de enseñanza y ahora estoy dando clases en DAM y DAW).


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Tienes un plantamiento equivocado. No pienses en "aplicaciones nicho hiperespecializadas". Piensa simolemente en servicios.



Cuando aplicaciones no me refiero a programas informáticos, sino a USOS de al informática a algo.

Dar servicio...
¿Qué tipo de servicio?


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿80 metros para una persona te parece poco, piso soleado, terraza, piscina, calefacción central, etc.? ¿Tú dónde vives? ¿En un ático de 300 metros? ¿Te lo ha regalado popó?



Mejor calefacción individual, buen aislamiento y control climático.


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ahhh... vale, que hablamos de ser un puto comercial. Empecemos por ahí, hombre, y dejemos de marear la perdiz.



DevOps se paga muy bien.









Job offers







www.getmanfred.com


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> DevOps se paga muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy duro, hay que saber muchas cosas y es muy complejo, no es fácil

Vuelta a lo mismo: eliges cosas que te den pasta pero te vas a tener que exprimir al 100% salvo que seas un crack o te metes en cosas que controlas aceptando que no vas a ganar dinero pero da para vivir sin holguras


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Cuando aplicaciones no me refiero a programas informáticos, sino a USOS de al informática a algo.
> 
> Dar servicio...
> ¿Qué tipo de servicio?



Pues ahí está la clave, que identifiques un nicho y que lo explotes.


----------



## jus (14 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> DevOps se paga muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cieto para que veas, busco la palabra support y solo hay 1 oferta y son 20k y el puesto es de cosas que no he tocado nunca


----------



## trancos123 (14 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> Por cieto para que veas, busco la palabra support y solo hay 1 oferta y son 20k y el puesto es de cosas que no he tocado nunca



Es una pagina muy orientada a programadores senior.

En este vídeo explican el motivo:


----------



## nelsoncito (14 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> DevOps se paga muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hemos quedado que la divinaza no implanta, mucho menos programa. Dice algo de un puto comercial, pero no se le entiende. La conclusión es que nadie tiene NPI de lo que hace ese tío. Eso sí 2500 boniatos netos al mes con 14 pagas (50.000 brutos) le parece una miseria de fracasados.

Ya os digo que hay algo que no encaja en su fantasía informática.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues ahí está la clave, que identifiques un nicho y que lo explotes.



Ya.

Dado que tu nicho no es programación, y un hombre sólo no escala como adiministrador de sistemas, lo tuyo ha de ser la asesoría o como mucho el diseño de sistemas cloud.
¿Acierto?


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Programar, programar, programar... ¿por qué todo lo reduces a programar? ¿No puedes, qué sé yo, hacerte comercial de una serie de productos y llevarte una comisión? ¿Cuando vemdas un millón de euros o siete cuánto te vas a llevar? Hay 20 mil cosas más aparte de programar.
> 
> El otro día conocía precisamente a una mujer que lleva 25 años en la empresa, tirne 45, ha pasado de ser empaquetadora en el almacén a ser jefa de compras, de lo mas bajuno a la cúspide de si empresa. Pues se levanta 130K brutos, comisiones incluídas, y no tiene más que el graduado escolar. Programar, programar, programar...



El otro día conocí a una inútil así.
Había cagado varios proyectos de uso públco que me he visto obligado a usar (por eso se que erna una puta mierda).

Sin formación técnica.
Especialistas en crear "empatia", sobre todo porque tienen tetas.
En eso se basa su valía.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> DevOps se paga muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DevOps sigue siendo programar.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Ya.
> 
> Dado que tu nicho no es programación, y un hombre sólo no escala como adiministrador de sistemas, lo tuyo ha de ser la asesoría o como mucho el diseño de sistemas cloud.
> ¿Acierto?



Da igual lo que sea. Si tu intención es dejar de ser empleado y pasar a ser autónomo, identifica un nicho que se te dé bien, fórnate y comienza a vender a clientes. No es mi caso, pero te puedo decir que hay gente haciendo aplicaciones web, o incluso hasta páginas web (sin motor detrás, sin lógiva de negocio, vamos), que se levantan una buena pasta. En serio. Es la puta realidad.

Primero tendrás un cliente al año, luego tendrás dos, luego tendrás cuatro, luego tendrás ocho, y cuando tengas 20 clientes, el cuarto o el quinto año, ya podrás dejar el remo.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> El otro día conocí a una inútil así.
> Había cagado varios proyectos de uso públco que me he visto obligado a usar (por eso se que erna una puta mierda).
> 
> Sin formación técnica.
> ...



Yo no hablo de empatía, macho, hablo de eficiencia.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Yo no hablo de empatía, macho, hablo de eficiencia.



Estas defendiendo que un fp no puede llegar a lo mismo que un ingeniero, y luego a su vez defiendes que una inútil sin estudios empaquetadora ha llegado a lo más alto.
En fin...
Hay que ser coherente en los argumentos.


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Desde el máximo respeto, amigo. Si crees que vas a entrar en este oficio a los 40 palos, andas muy perdido. Aquí se entra con 25, con 40 ya no te quieren ni para picar carne, no sea que revoluciones a los púberes o te dé por montar un comité sindical.



Mentira yo entre cerca de los 40 ya llevo 8 años sin dejar de currar.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Da igual lo que sea. Si tu intención es dejar de ser empleado y pasar a ser autónomo, identifica un nicho que se te dé bien, fórnate y comienza a vender a clientes. No es mi caso, pero te puedo decir que hay gente haciendo aplicaciones web, o incluso hasta páginas web (sin motor detrás, sin lógiva de negocio, vamos), que se levantan una buena pasta. En serio. Es la puta realidad.
> 
> Primero tendrás un cliente al año, luego tendrás dos, luego tendrás cuatro, luego tendrás ocho, y cuando tengas 20 clientes, el cuarto o el quinto año, ya podrás dejar el remo.



Y luego le fallaran los clientes y ale hop, a la ruina.

Lo dicho, yo sólo tenía curiosidad pro saber así a que te dedicabas.
Pensaba que te dedicabas a programar cosas especializadas bajo demanda y no es el caso.
Por eso el motivo de mi interés.
Sin más.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Estas defendiendo que un fp no puede llegar a lo mismo que un ingeniero, y luego a su vez defiendes que una inútil sin estudios empaquetadora ha llegado a lo más alto.
> En fin...
> Hay que ser coherente en los argumentos.



Me parece que no has leído bien lo que he dicho, porque precisamente he dicho que en casos muy excepcionales, he visto que un FP puede llegar a ser como un ingeniero. Pero es una excepción, no la norma.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mentira yo entre cerca de los 40 ya llevo 8 años sin dejar de currar.



Me parece cojonudo. ¿Pasas de 2800 netos?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Y luego le fallaran los clientes y ale hop, a la ruina.
> 
> Lo dicho, yo sólo tenía curiosidad pro saber así a que te dedicabas.
> Pensaba que te dedicabas a programar cosas especializadas bajo demanda y no es el caso.
> ...



¿Y por qué coño te van a fallar TODOS los clientes a la vez? Es más, aunque eso fuera así, un autónomo siempre puede irse a una empresa, un empleado de 45 años no puede ponerse como autónomo con esa edad porque no le conoce ni dios.


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me parece cojonudo. ¿Pasas de 2800 netos?



No , 2400 teletrabajo, estoy en un pueblo de valencia, sueldazo


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ¿Y por qué coño te van a fallar TODOS los clientes a la vez? Es más, aunque eso fuera así, un autónomo siempre puede irse a una empresa, un empleado de 45 años no puede ponerse como autónomo con esa edad porque no le conoce ni dios.



¿Y por qué coño te van a fallar TODOS los clientes a la vez?
Se llama crisis.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No , 2400 teletrabajo, estoy en un pueblo de valencia, sueldazo



Bueno... "sueldazo". No está mal. Son 38000 brutos. No es nada del otro mundo, suponiendo que sea verdad que has entrado con 40 años.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y por qué coño te van a fallar TODOS los clientes a la vez?
> Se llama crisis.



La época que más he trabajado en mi vida es desde que salió el COVID.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me parece que no has leído bien lo que he dicho, porque precisamente he dicho que en casos muy excepcionales, he visto que un FP puede llegar a ser como un ingeniero. Pero es una excepción, no la norma.



Un fp tiene (cierta) formación.
Una empaquetadora, no solo eso de la empatia y las tetas.
Como te digo, hace poco he conocido a una de esas de informática (y se de sus cagadas, me ha tocado soportarlas) y otra aún más repelente.

Empatía, y en su caso tetas.
Todavía no entienden porque A SU EDAD nadie las quiere a pesar de su "valía" demostrada.


----------



## reconvertido (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> La época que más he trabajado en mi vida es desde que salió el COVID.



Así que haces cosas remotas o vendes sistemas de videoconferencia o eres un Microsoft Partner de cosas en la nube.
Ok.
Gracias.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Bueno... "sueldazo". No está mal. Son 38000 brutos. No es nada del otro mundo, suponiendo que sea verdad que has entrado con 40 años.



No, son 48.000 brutos anuales. En España tenemos 14 pagas.

Por cierto, los empresarios autónomos piensan siempre en cifras brutas, no en neto.

Es que no me cuadran tus historias. Lo siento.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> No, son 48.000 brutos anuales. En España tenemos 14 pagas.
> 
> Por cierto, los empresarios autónomos piensan siempre en cifras brutas, no en neto.
> 
> Es que no me cuadran tus historias. Lo siento.



Al contrario, los empresarios pensamos en neto antes de impuestos, especialmente por la cantidad de pasta que tenemos que pagar, con lo cual, que tú factures 15 mil o 35 mil, me puede decir muy, muy poco, lo importante es lo que te queda neto antes impuestos a final de mes.

Por otra parte, yo cuando era empleado, pedía cobrar siempre en 12, es de subnormales pedir en 14 y que la empresa te retenga dinero durante seis meses, al cual le están sacando rentabilidad. No hace falta que la empresa sea como tu papi y que te tenga que racionar el dinero. Lo de las 14 pagas me parece antediluviano, en Estados Unidos se cobra a la semana o a los 15 días.


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mentira yo entre cerca de los 40 ya llevo 8 años sin dejar de currar.



Yo también entré cerca de esa edad y he trabajado incluso como programador de ABAP, que se considera SAP algo bastante restringido, depende de la gente que necesiten.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (14 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo también entré cerca de esa edad y he trabajado incluso como programador de ABAP, que se considera SAP algo bastante restringido, depende de la gente que necesiten.



SAP es SAP y ABAP es ABAP- En SAP ganan pasta los consultores, no los programadores.


----------



## la_trotona (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> SAP es SAP y ABAP es ABAP- En SAP ganan pasta los consultores, no los programadores.



Cierto, pero muchos consultores antes fueron programadores, pero sí, es cierto.


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Bueno... "sueldazo". No está mal. Son 38000 brutos. No es nada del otro mundo, suponiendo que sea verdad que has entrado con 40 años.



Con 38, aunque es cierto que empezé a programar con gw basic a los 11 años, pero desde el instituto hasta los 38 no me dediqué profesionalmente.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (15 May 2022)

Hilo mítico: "Me equivoqué al estudiar ingeniería informática"


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1304596


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> No, son 48.000 brutos anuales. En España tenemos 14 pagas.
> 
> Por cierto, los empresarios autónomos piensan siempre en cifras brutas, no en neto.
> 
> Es que no me cuadran tus historias. Lo siento.



Depende lo que elijas yo son 12, pero da igual, con 2400 más 1500 que gana mi mujer en un pueblo a 15 min de valencia te puedes dar una "buena vida" , el caso es que antes de dedicarme a esto trabaje en la construcción muchos años oficial de 1° que he llegado a ganar incluso mas, mucho más diría yo, pero la diferencia del nivel de vida es brutal, la salud, el cansancio, el frió el calor todo eso sí que te va rollendo poco a poco, yo tuve que ponerme a estudiar cerca de la cuarentena por 6 tornillos que me pusieron en la espalda, para mí trabajar ahora desde casa , con la estufa es un lujo solo al alcance de los que no saben lo que es el trabajo duro.


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> las bajas por ansiedad/depresión son un pitorreo.
> 
> En su gran mayoría, vagos que no quieren remar.
> 
> Un requisito fundamental para conseguirlo es saber fingir bien. No todo el mundo sabe fingir una incapacidad mental.



Típico comentario del que no tiene ni idea. Pero ni idea. A ver si vas a mezclar bajas de una Charo funcionaria vaga de cojones que cuando le exigen un mínimo va al médico y le da la baja rápido con un tío que saturan, acosan etc. O no tienes rodaje laboral o tienes un trabajo simplón de sota, caballo y Rey y no sabes. O eres un palillero.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Depende lo que elijas yo son 12, pero da igual, con 2400 más 1500 que gana mi mujer en un pueblo a 15 min de valencia te puedes dar una "buena vida" , el caso es que antes de dedicarme a esto trabaje en la construcción muchos años oficial de 1° que he llegado a ganar incluso mas, mucho más diría yo, pero la diferencia del nivel de vida es brutal, la salud, el cansancio, el frió el calor todo eso sí que te va rollendo poco a poco, yo tuve que ponerme a estudiar cerca de la cuarentena por 6 tornillos que me pusieron en la espalda, para mí trabajar ahora desde casa , con la estufa es un lujo solo al alcance de los que no saben lo que es el trabajo duro.



 Sí señor, y luego los señoritos universitarios preguntándose por qué los autónomos de oficios ganan tanto y cuanto, porque todo el que puede va a un trabajo que no sea tan cansado e insalubre.

No se dan cuenta que los trabajos no son sólo formación y responsabilidad (que también),sino que si son duros e insalubres o se compensa, yo todo el mundo huye de ellos por muy supuestamente poco cualificados que sean.

O los oficios se pagan bien, o va a ser oficial (no ya de primera, sino uno de tercera solvente) Rita.


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sí señor, y luego los señoritos universitarios preguntándose por qué los autónomos de oficios ganan tanto y cuanto, porque todo el que puede va a un trabajo que no sea tan cansado e insalubre.
> 
> No se dan cuenta que los trabajos no son sólo formación y responsabilidad (que también),sino que si son duros e insalubres o se compensa, yo todo el mundo huye de ellos por muy supuestamente poco cualificados que sean.
> 
> O los oficios se pagan bien, o va a ser oficial (no ya de primera, sino uno de tercera solvente) Rita.



A demás añadiría otra cosa, para ser un buen fontanero, albañil, tallista etc, se necesitan años y años , muchos más de lo que dura una carrera , pasar de ser la última mierda en el trabajo que solo sirves para sacar escombro a estar replanteando las distribuciones de los edificios junto a los aparejadores que muchas veces saben menos que tú, pero ese proceso pueden durar años, y no todo el mundo es capaz.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> A demás añadiría otra cosa, para ser un buen fontanero, albañil, tallista etc, se necesitan años y años , muchos más de lo que dura una carrera , pasar de ser la última mierda en el trabajo que solo sirves para sacar escombro a estar replanteando las distribuciones de los edificios junto a los aparejadores que muchas veces saben menos que tú, pero ese proceso pueden durar años, y no todo el mundo es capaz.



Correcto, un buen oficial de primera tarda bastantes años en formarse, parece que eso se les olvida a empresarios y clientes y demás, y durante el proceso hay que incentivar suficientemente, si no la gente prefiere trabajos más sencillos, o aprender otros de oficina muchos más cómodos.


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, un buen oficial de primera tarda bastantes años en formarse, parece que eso se les olvida a empresarios y clientes y demás, y durante el proceso hay que incentivar suficientemente, si no la gente prefiere trabajos más sencillos, o aprender otros de oficina muchos más cómodos.



Yo lo que observo ahora es que un gran porcentaje son más vagos que la chaqueta de un guardia, mi mujer es socia de un restaurante y todos los veranos pasan como unas 5 o 6 personas y de esas 5 o 6 solo acaba el verano una los otros tienen que ir reponiendolos por qué abandonan a la primera semana, y hablo de gente sin oficio ni beneficio con sueldos de 1400, vale que es curro solo para verano pero si no tienes otra cosa y a parte coges experiencia, pues no eso, se agobian y se van.


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, un buen oficial de primera tarda bastantes años en formarse, parece que eso se les olvida a empresarios y clientes y demás, y durante el proceso hay que incentivar suficientemente, si no la gente prefiere trabajos más sencillos, o aprender otros de oficina muchos más cómodos.



En un trabajo técnico (de taller) hay que ser Dios para ganar bien. Si no, un sueldo normal, de poco más que un trabajo monótono. Es que no. Algunos dicen que aprendes y no es un trabajo para el que hay miles pero luego pagan lo que pagan y no van a tu casa a darte trabajo. Merecería la pena para irse fuera pero ahí ya... Idiomas y que puedas irte y a ver dónde porque no veo tan facil para alguien que no sea ingeniero de algo demandado irse y besar el santo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 May 2022)

Celador en centro de salud y algún finde y noche para sacarte un plus mientras oyes un audio libro es la salud.


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo lo que observo ahora es que un gran porcentaje son más vagos que la chaqueta de un guardia, mi mujer es socia de un restaurante y todos los veranos pasan como unas 5 o 6 personas y de esas 5 o 6 solo acaba el verano una los otros tienen que ir reponiendolos por qué abandonan a la primera semana, y hablo de gente sin oficio ni beneficio con sueldos de 1400, vale que es curro solo para verano pero si no tienes otra cosa y a parte coges experiencia, pues no eso, se agobian y se van.



La experiencia hoy es un timo.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo lo que observo ahora es que un gran porcentaje son más vagos que la chaqueta de un guardia, mi mujer es socia de un restaurante y todos los veranos pasan como unas 5 o 6 personas y de esas 5 o 6 solo acaba el verano una los otros tienen que ir reponiendolos por qué abandonan a la primera semana, y hablo de gente sin oficio ni beneficio con sueldos de 1400, vale que es curro solo para verano pero si no tienes otra cosa y a parte coges experiencia, pues no eso, se agobian y se van.



Depende de las horas, si son ocho horas es un muy buen sueldo. Si son 12 horas o más todos los días menos uno es algo más comprensible. Pero sí, los trabjadores (incluidos immigrantes) cada vez aguantan menos en los trabajos.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> En un trabajo técnico (de taller) hay que ser Dios para ganar bien. Si no, un sueldo normal, de poco más que un trabajo monótono. Es que no. Algunos dicen que aprendes y no es un trabajo para el que hay miles pero luego pagan lo que pagan y no van a tu casa a darte trabajo. Merecería la pena para irse fuera pero ahí ya... Idiomas y que puedas irte y a ver dónde porque no veo tan facil para alguien que no sea ingeniero de algo demandado irse y besar el santo.



Ni los ingenieros con experienica demandad, los idiomas se pueden aprender y no pasa nada por incluso mirar el SEPE, eures o pa´ginas web y probar suerte, en todos los trabajos cuando se cambia de sector o zona, hay que pasar tiempo buscando.


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Depende de las horas, si son ocho horas es un muy buen sueldo. Si son 12 horas o más todos los días menos uno es algo más comprensible. Pero sí, los trabjadores (incluidos immigrantes) cada vez aguantan menos en los trabajos.



Es un sueldo escaso para un Madrid. Para lo que hay por ahí es hasta bueno... Eso sí, un mecánico, un electrónico, electricista... Por 8 horas no gana eso desde hace muchos años y es un trabajo con peligro y que exige conocimientos técnicos. Por eso trabajos cualificados son un timo.


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Depende de las horas, si son ocho horas es un muy buen sueldo. Si son 12 horas o más todos los días menos uno es algo más comprensible. Pero sí, los trabjadores (incluidos immigrantes) cada vez aguantan menos en los trabajos.



Son 6 días a la semana 8 horas, vamos 1400 para alguien que no a empatado con nadie en su vida lo veo bien, el problema es que no quieren perder los fines de semana, un restaurante es un trabajo también duro, ya te digo que yo prefiero la obra que un bar.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Son 6 días a la semana 8 horas, vamos 1400 para alguien que no a empatado con nadie en su vida lo veo bien, el problema es que no quieren perder los fines de semana, un restaurante es un trabajo también duro, ya te digo que yo prefiero la obra que un bar.



Claro, el problema son los 6 días, si fuese 5 o 5 y medio no habría tanto problema, y con cada vez más franquicias y restaurantes con turnos de 5 días, muchos hosteleros lo van a tener bastante complicado para encontrar gente, no digamos ya profesionales.


----------



## Marvelita (15 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pues yo no conozco a casi ningún Fp que gane más que ingenieros. ¿Hay alguno? Sí. ¿Conozco alguno? Sí. ¿Es gente MUY BUENA? Sí. Son excepciones. Los normal es que los ingenieros ganen más dinero. No hagas de la excepción, la regla.



yo conozco varios...

En España la ingenieria se paga mal, pero porque no se hace ingenieria por un lado; por otro porque los ingenieros suelen ser contratados en consultoras de todo tamaño que les exprimen mas alla de las 40h semanales. Es decir, que aun ganando bien bien, es porque hechas muchas horas y aceptas con 30 años tener el fisico cuerpoescombro de una 45ñero que no sabe que es un gym.

La informatica, salvo que este muy bien colocado... casi todo se reduce a picatecleo de gestion (aplicaciones web, nube, servicios...). Ahora parece ser que con el tema de los videojuegos y los datos dan tiron. En lo segundo ya empieza a haber exceso de candidatos, en lo primero españa empieza a perfilarse como un buen sitio donde tener profesionales a costes moderados.

España es a la informatica, como la india a industria.

Cuando dicen que faltan informaticos, es lo de siempre; faltar faltan, pero por 1500 entos mes.

La curva de salarios no miente; cuando os diga que yo gano o ese gana o lo que sea teneis que ver primero que coche tiene, como viste, donde vive, donde se va de vacaciones, como se aloja... el español actual es ostentoso, ya no es el paco que comia pan con foagras para ahorrar y comprar pisos.


----------



## Marvelita (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Son 6 días a la semana 8 horas, vamos 1400 para alguien que no a empatado con nadie en su vida lo veo bien, el problema es que no quieren perder los fines de semana, un restaurante es un trabajo también duro, ya te digo que yo prefiero la obra que un bar.



El restaurador emdio es un poco tonto. Tienes tu plantilla de lunes a jueves, y para el viernes sabado tienes otros a media jornada en los picos... pero no, es mejor tener a la gente explotada y quemada... y dps a llorar que no encuentran [con experiencia]

El que trabaja de camarero y tiene buenas condiciones no se va a ir de donde este; asi de simple.


----------



## Marvelita (15 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Tampoco te flipes que en la universidad se pica mucho mas que en un FP.
> 
> (Hice grado superior de ahí salté a la carrera y despues de muchos años picando código me saqué el máster de enseñanza y ahora estoy dando clases en DAM y DAW).



Se pica mas porque son mas años; pero no todo el codigo de un grado en IT es lo que te pueda pedir una empresa. La empresa suele pedirte uno o dos lenguajes, mas otro de bases de datos; añadela frameworks de cada lenguaje, añadele lo que sea de front...

Añadele experiencia y menos de 30 años...

Por experiecnia se que entrar como programador junior con mas de 30 es muy dificil; no imposible, pero si muy dificil. Hice en su omento un curso del paro de 800 horas donde TODOS eramos ingenieros (agronomos, montes, minas, caminos, arquitectos)... de 16 solo 1 encontro trabajo picando teclas y sigue de ello; el resto afortunadamente encontramos otras cosas mas o menos cualificadas. 2015, los coletazos del 2008...

Que digo coletazos... si lo del 2008 en lo que no bajemos del 7% para mi no habra acabado.


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> El restaurador emdio es un poco tonto. Tienes tu plantilla de lunes a jueves, y para el viernes sabado tienes otros a media jornada en los picos... pero no, es mejor tener a la gente explotada y quemada... y dps a llorar que no encuentran [con experiencia]
> 
> El que trabaja de camarero y tiene buenas condiciones no se va a ir de donde este; asi de simple.



El problema es que ya no hay camareros buenos, y necesitas a dos para hacer el trabajo de uno, y los que cumplen en cuanto encuentran otro trabajo se van, prefieren de lunes a viernes, yo también lo prefiero , pero la gente que curra no suele tener problemas de trabajo, pero los vagos que siempre se quejan de que no hay trabajó, si que hay, lo que no puedes pretender es que si no sabes hacer la O con un canuto, te den un sueldazo por atender la mitad de un servicio que alguien con experiencia lo llevaría solo.


----------



## Marvelita (15 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El problema es que ya no hay camareros buenos, y necesitas a dos para hacer el trabajo de uno, y los que cumplen en cuanto encuentran otro trabajo se van, prefieren de lunes a viernes, yo también lo prefiero , pero la gente que curra no suele tener problemas de trabajo, pero los vagos que siempre se quejan de que no hay trabajó, si que hay, lo que no puedes pretender es que si no sabes hacer la O con un canuto, te den un sueldazo por atender la mitad de un servicio que alguien con experiencia lo llevaría solo.



Antes ser camarero era un trabajo respetado y ahora es el clavo ardiendo de no poca gente; solo hay que ver la cantidad de venezolanos que hay sirviendo mesas. Esta es otra, la burbuja de terrazas que hay en todas putas partes.


----------



## terro6666 (15 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Antes ser camarero era un trabajo respetado y ahora es el clavo ardiendo de no poca gente; solo hay que ver la cantidad de venezolanos que hay sirviendo mesas. Esta es otra, la burbuja de terrazas que hay en todas putas partes.



Correcto, antes era un trabajo respetando y con auténticos profesionales, ahora es un trabajo para estudiantes, gente que empieza ahora a currar , inmigrantes etc, pero la cuestión que aunque sea el clavo ardiendo al que uno se pueda coger, tampoco se cogen.


----------



## mstrogoff (15 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Antes ser camarero era un trabajo respetado y ahora es el clavo ardiendo de no poca gente; solo hay que ver la cantidad de venezolanos que hay sirviendo mesas. Esta es otra, la burbuja de terrazas que hay en todas putas partes.



Conozco a uno que ponen sus precios, y solo si aceptan, va......Es un profesional y tiene otro curro,,pero este le proporciona un buen suplemento, y dice lo pasa bien,,,eso o tiene muchas deudas,,,,,que me da que también. Pero vamos, si le aceptan no se cuanto hora,,,,no le falta.


----------



## looku (15 May 2022)

Prefiero seguir ganando mis 50k... sobre todo viendo cómo le va a toda la gente que tengo alrededor, excepto funcis A1


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 May 2022)

Es curioso, ningún autónomo se pilla bajas por depresion/ansiedad, y os aseguro que la ansiedad que sufre un autónomo suele estar por encima de la media de cualquier currito por cuenta ajena....


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Es curioso, ningún autónomo se pilla bajas por depresion/ansiedad, y os aseguro que la ansiedad que sufre un autónomo suele estar por encima de la media de cualquier currito por cuenta ajena....



Los autónomos lo que tienen es avaricia. Y como puedes comprender, un autónomo no aguanta a jefes ni compañeros jodiendole. 
Un autónomo si quiere no coge un cliente y punto con lo cual eso se lo quita. Me parece que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.

¿Por qué un autónomo no vuelve a ser asalariado si va funcionando? ¿Es más fácil eso que ser autónomo no? Respuesta... Ponen su precio y condiciones y no aguantan a nadie.


----------



## Galvani (15 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Conozco a uno que ponen sus precios, y solo si aceptan, va......Es un profesional y tiene otro curro,,pero este le proporciona un buen suplemento, y dice lo pasa bien,,,eso o tiene muchas deudas,,,,,que me da que también. Pero vamos, si le aceptan no se cuanto hora,,,,no le falta.



Que se quede sin ese otro trabajo y a ver si pone sus precios. Gente bien pagada en todos los oficios es en 4 lados. Porque no se necesitan expertos en España de nada. Todo sale y si no a ver cómo explicas que no cierre el 90% de los sitios. Los sueldos se han estandarizado y contra eso no puedes hacer nada mientras haya inmigrantes. Tampoco hay competencia porque todo es clientelismo.


----------



## pacomer (15 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Desde luego que hay gente que sí, y será en sueldo bruto, es decir, 120K al año, pero te hablo del común. El común está en 50K brutos. Son menos de 3000 al mes netos.



ahora mismo en isPain ha habido un bajón brutal de salarios y las condiciones han empeorado al punto que se paga más en cualquier país del Este o incluso hasta en Marruecos ( Tánger, Rabat). Ahi está la patronal hispanistaní de las Cárnicas intentando oficializar jornadas de 12 horas, sábados incluidos, sin retribución adicional.
Ispain e informática son términos antagónicos.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (16 May 2022)

jus dijo:


> No, es un llamamiento a de no te metas en camisas de 11 varas si te lo puedes permitir pq corres el riesgo de estrellarte



Me confirmas que es un llamamiento a la vagancia.


----------



## DVD1975 (16 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> La experiencia hoy es un timo.



O vigilante de seguridad de un ministerio.


----------



## eltonelero (16 May 2022)

Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...


----------



## 4motion (16 May 2022)

Yo cada vez que veo en los MASS MIERDAS el SE NECESITAN PROGRAMADORES.

Mis carcajadas se oyen hasta en el Popocatépetl. 

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BIackadder (16 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
> Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...



Viendo el nivel de autismo del gremio a mi no me lo parece.



4motion dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo en los MASS MIERDAS el SE NECESITAN PROGRAMADORES.
> 
> Mis carcajadas se oyen hasta en el Popocatépetl.
> 
> ...



Se les olvidó añadir esclavos. Na, un fallo lo tiene cualquiera.


----------



## DVD1975 (16 May 2022)

Donde trabaja una amiga están contratando por ETT a africanos que les dan un curso de garantía social.
Entraron 10 cuando vieron que ganaban una mierda dicho textualmente por ellos y tenían que ir con traje solo quedaron 2.
Casualmente 2 que tienen los padres en España.
Los demás se han ido al país Vasco o Cataluña a cobrar ayudas.
Un venezolano que iba es que fui encargado de tal empresa duro 15 días desapareció y no volvió.
Los demás españoles.


----------



## thermoshit15 (16 May 2022)

Yo estoy bien por encima de los 3k mes y me dedico a programar. Cero estrés, y menos de 8 horas diarias. Depende mucho de como te lo montes y dónde.


----------



## Galvani (16 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
> Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...



Ni yo de nadie. Hasta la huelga general esa que hubo en los 80 no sirvió para nada. En España no hay unión de nada. Hasta en lo público cada uno mirando su ombligo y a aprovecharse del otro como pueda. Alguno no se entera que la gente es así. Siendo currito, empresario, funcionario... Jetas y sinvergüenzas.


----------



## eltonelero (16 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Ni yo de nadie. Hasta la huelga general esa que hubo en los 80 no sirvió para nada. En España no hay unión de nada. Hasta en lo público cada uno mirando su ombligo y a aprovecharse del otro como pueda. Alguno no se entera que la gente es así. Siendo currito, empresario, funcionario... Jetas y sinvergüenzas.



Los transportistas aun hacen algo de vez en cuando y los profevagos cuando se tocan sus chiringuitos y esta algun gobierno de derechas sacan hasta a los crios de guarderia. 
En realidad lo que falla en España es que solo tienen licencia para protestas las castas de la charía y el socialismo.

ademas seria la huelga mas facilona de la historia. 
Simplemente descansar dorito en mano a que todo arda tras dos dias sin picar codigo...


----------



## Galvani (16 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los transportistas aun hacen algo de vez en cuando y los profevagos cuando se tocan sus chiringuitos y esta algun gobierno de derechas sacan hasta a los crios de guarderia.
> En realidad lo que falla en España es que solo tienen licencia para protestas las castas de la charía y el socialismo.



Y el metro y Renfe.


----------



## jus (16 May 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Me confirmas que es un llamamiento a la vagancia.



Díselo a mi compañero entonces a ver qué prefieres tontoelculo


----------



## DVD1975 (16 May 2022)

En It es España lo que quieren son remeros por 1500 euros al mes.
El problema es que ya cobrando ayudas se gana más que eso.
Además el que emigra a España no viene a trabajar viene a vivir de las ayudas.
Con lo cual las consultoras no cubren los puestos.
Y el inmi que trabaja ya está muy subidito ya no se cortan ni un pelo en exigir sus derechos.
No hay más que meterse en foros lleno de sudamericanos que no hablan más que de cobrar ayudas y como emigrar a España que si puedes okupar pisos.
Ahora hablan mucho de teletrabajar pq ya se han dado cuenta de la inflación.


----------



## jus (16 May 2022)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> Yo estoy bien por encima de los 3k mes y me dedico a programar. Cero estrés, y menos de 8 horas diarias. Depende mucho de como te lo montes y dónde.



No, depende de lo bueno que seas más bien realmente y luego ya puede depender de la suerte pero si eres bueno no dependes de ella


----------



## la_trotona (16 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
> Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...



Para eso tendrían que tener conciencia de trabajadores, no ser muchos unos pechopalomos a ver quien es el que tiene la mejor idea, no es tan fuerte la situación como hace unos años, pero sigue habiendo bastantes idiotas.


----------



## la_trotona (16 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En It es España lo que quieren son remeros por 1500 euros al mes.
> El problema es que ya cobrando ayudas se gana más que eso.
> Además el que emigra a España no viene a trabajar viene a vivir de las ayudas.
> Con lo cual las consultoras no cubren los puestos.
> ...



Correcto, el problema es el cachondeo de las ayudas, y además como has dicho en Cataluña y País Vasco todavía es más sangrante.


----------



## secuestrado (16 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
> Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...



Jajajajajaja

Recuerdo una reunion en una gran empresa del sector seguros. El director del departamento nos reúne a todos y dice: es que el otro dia el superdirector se pasó por nuestro departamento para ver algo a LAS CINCO Y MEDIA [de la tarde] y estaba ya semivacio, se había ido a casa casi todo el mundo (habiendo hecho su jornada, claro). Claro no puedo decirle al mismo tiempo que estamos hasta arriba de trabajo y a la vez que pase esto. Asi que a partir de ahora vais a salir a las 19:30, me da igual la hora a la que entréis, si tenéis que quedaros viendo Internet os quedais. Y si alguien esto no le gusta y no lo quiere hacer que levante la mano y ya hablamos en mi despacho". El único que levanta la mano soy yo y digo "yo, yo no lo voy a hacer". Dice el muy subnormal "bueno, vale, alguien más?" y todavía a dia de hoy estoy esperándo que ese payaso me diga algo. Bueno, hoy no, porque ya no trabajo alli.

El resto del grupo? UNOS MIERDAS todos.

Mira, un capataz de obra tiene los huevos de hacer eso y decirle a sus obreros que se quedan a trabajar porque sí mas tiempo hasta la hora que él diga y allí mismo le linchan.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (16 May 2022)

Voy por la mitad del hilo, os cuento mi historia que es muy peculiar:

- Cuando acabé el bachillerato no sabía que hacer y empecé economía en la pública, por una serie de circunstancias personales lo deje y porque no me veía futuro a largo plazo, carrera muy teórica con poca aplicación práctica.

- Después caigo en depresión, me dejo mi novia del instituto y no sabía que estudiar, me meto a ingeniería informática, hago el primer año, apruebo todas pero aún así me rallo porque lo consideraba algo muy sedentario, lo dejo y me paso a estudiar enfermería, horarios de 8 a 3 pensaba, es ir y hacer un trabajo sencillo y para casa.

- Empiezo enfermería me follo a un par de chavalas en la carrera, yo ya tenía 25 palos aquí, la teoría bien, estaba interesante, fisiología, anatomía general, psicología, etc. Llegan las prácticas y me doy la ostia padre, estoy en un hospital rodeado de charos y mujeres de 30 palos en un ambiente tóxico del copón, puñaladas por la espalda, temas de conversación de mierda que me producían cero interés, me encuentro solo y aislado la mayoría del tiempo por estos motivos, al final peto y un día salgo literalmente llorando del hospital, no es coña, como una maricona.

- Vuelvo a informática, esta vez les saco a los chavales 6-7 años, yo tengo ya 27 años y me quedan 3 cursos completos, aprieto los dientes y entre miles de movidas con niñatos en los trabajos en grupo, y con una ansiedad del copón en ciertos momentos porque iba muy tarde para acabar la carrera, acabo la carrera con 30 años, pensando, la informática no es mi pasión pero al menos puedo digerirlo aunque realmente no me guste es lo que menos me disgusta hacer, termine la carrera a curso por año a los 30 tacos.

- Me pongo a hacer entrevistas, doy con charcuteras de mierda, una de ellas se ha mencionado en este hilo, empieza por Acc, me piro de 3 sitios en menos de un año, tal cual, dejo 3 trabajos por lo que comentáis, se intentaban aprovechar de mí de manera descarada, yo asentía, era un recién licenciado, pero después se la clavaba por la espalda y me iba en periodo de prueba sin avisar.

- Aquí viene lo bueno hago una entrevista random con una consultora americana y me pillan con un muy buen sueldo de entrada, 24k para recién licenciado, recordad que tenía 30 años ahí, así que iba en desventaja, veo el percal y parece diferente, es verdad hay exigencias y ciertos proyectos son basura pero trabajan para clientes del norte de Europa y todo remoto por el momento. Al trabajar en inglés y en remoto puedo llevarlo mejor, el pool de proyectos que tienen es enorme y si te echan de un proyecto te meten a otro, en consecuencia adoptó una actitud de sudapoyismo y me dejó llevar.

- Si, me han metido presión, me han llamado incluso vago sin motivo pero bueno, son gente de negocio que realmente no tiene ni puta idea.

- Resultado, después de año y dos meses tomandomelo con calma, adoptando una actitud estoica y haciendo caso omiso a presiones y desprecios estoy en 30k con 31 años, en mi casa teletrabajando y con perfil bajo, sin miedo a que me echen, no tengo nada que perder, la mayoría de mis compañeros tienen hijos e hipoteca, yo soy un casapapis ganando 30k brutos años con cero responsabilidades. ¿Quien tiene más que perder, ellos o yo?

Un saludo a todos mis compis picateclas, y tomaroslo con calma, tampoco hay que ser un genio en esta profesión que no os engañen, mientras el teletrabajo esté a la orden del día se puede sobrellevar, si nos hacen volver a la oficina todos los días yo probablemente deje la profesión.

Os quiero, Ingeniero Estudiante Viejo

pd: perdón por las faltas de ortografía y demás.


----------



## DVD1975 (16 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Jajajajajaja
> 
> Recuerdo una reunion en una gran empresa del sector seguros. El director del departamento nos reúne a todos y dice: es que el otro dia el superdirector se pasó por nuestro departamento para ver algo a LAS CINCO Y MEDIA [de la tarde] y estaba ya semivacio, se había ido a casa casi todo el mundo (habiendo hecho su jornada, claro). Claro no puedo decirle al mismo tiempo que estamos hasta arriba de trabajo y a la vez que pase esto. Asi que a partir de ahora vais a salir a las 19:30, me da igual la hora a la que entréis, si tenéis que quedaros viendo Internet os quedais. Y si alguien esto no le gusta y no lo quiere hacer que levante la mano y ya hablamos en mi despacho". El único que levanta la mano soy yo y digo "yo, yo no lo voy a hacer". Dice el muy subnormal "bueno, vale, alguien más?" y todavía a dia de hoy estoy esperándo que ese payaso me diga algo. Bueno, hoy no, porque ya no trabajo alli.
> 
> ...



En mi ex trabajo había españoles que trabajaban horas extras gratis sin decirles nada.
Yo no trabajo ni un minuto gratis


----------



## la_trotona (16 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En mi ex trabajo había españoles que trabajaban horas extras gratis sin decirles nada.
> Yo no trabajo ni un minuto gratis



Como debe ser, pero de imbéciles chupapollas están llenas las empresas, con la implicación y una palmadita, ya tienen bastante.


----------



## thermoshit15 (16 May 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Pues que se sienten a estudiar algoritmia y dearrollar prnsamiento abstracto de alto y bajo nivel.
> No que llegan retrasados que como saben hacerte un servicio REST y "docker" ya son software engineers.
> Luego les preguntas que coño es la inyección de dependencias y ni repajolera, como para irte a algo más complicado.
> Y con eato, limentado por el intrusismo y la inmigración de unos latinas, estamos así.



This. a fucking million times. A los woke software engineers les jode que les pregunten cosas más complicadas que eso, porque es, gatekeeping. Para ellos todo consiste en hacer putos componentes de React


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 May 2022)

El caso es no currar...

La gente de baja por "cosas psicologicas" deberia cobrar 200€/mes verás como se iban las ansiedades y depresiones xD.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Voy por la mitad del hilo, os cuento mi historia que es muy peculiar:
> 
> - Cuando acabé el bachillerato no sabía que hacer y empecé economía en la pública, por una serie de circunstancias personales lo deje y porque no me veía futuro a largo plazo, carrera muy teórica con poca aplicación práctica.
> 
> ...



te veo muy "obsesionado" con la edad.

a los jefes se la sopla la edad que tengas de hecho alguien de 23 años suele ser un NIÑATO, tenga carrera o no.

ahora a echarle cojones, fuera excusas y conseguir una buena potranca para preñarla a pelito.

ser casamamis es la última barrera que te queda por superar.

nuevamente te recuerdo que la edad es un numero, en mi entorno veo bastante cuarentón con jacas de 25 o incluso menos.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (23 May 2022)

Sacate un módulo de fp y estudia la ingeniería a distancia mientras curras, el inglés importantísimo en mi opinión.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (23 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Claro que funciona. El sercreto es trabajar. No te hablo de sueños. Te hablo de trabajo. Contante y sonante. Cuando llegues de tu casa a las 20 horas, en vez de echar horas extra gratis a tu curri mierda por el que cobras 2500 al mes, echa horas a tu primer cliente. Y acuéstate dos semanas a la 1 terminando ese trabajo después de llegar a las 20, y levántate a las 6 para ir a tu curri mierda. Luego haz lo mismo con el segundo cliente, seis meses después. Y con el tercero, tres meses después. Y con el cuarto. Luego ya te empezarán a llegar clientes cada dos meses. Y así estarás un año. O dos. No gastes ese dinero extra en gilipolleces como un Mercedes. Reinvierte en tu negocio. Subcontrata lo que no sepas hacer o lo que sí sepas hacer pero tardarías mucho por no tener soltura. Tú haz lo que sí sabes hacer.
> 
> Dos años después ya tienes un cliente cada seis semanas. Otro año y medio después ya tienes un cliente cada tres semanas y dirás adiós a tu curri mierda. Y luego llegará un momento en que tengas un cliente a la semana. Y luego podrás hasta rechazar clientes.



¿Qué tal vas con el despacho en la Castellana y tus proyectos internacionales?

¿Tus clientes se llaman Manolo y Juan y tu trabajo consiste en chupar o poner el culo, no?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (23 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que a dia de hoy los programadores e himformaticos tendrían un potencial sindical equivalente al de los obreros de siderurgia, mineria y alimentación juntos en los años 30s....
> Aun no he visto una huelga de informáticos general que dejara tiritando hasta el presi mas cabrón y chulazo de la historia...



No hay conciencia de clase en el sector, es demasiado ubicuo y variado. Tampco ayuda que el CI medio de un informático es más bien bajo. La mayoría son adolescentes de 30 años.


----------



## Galvani (24 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> te veo muy "obsesionado" con la edad.
> 
> a los jefes se la sopla la edad que tengas de hecho alguien de 23 años suele ser un NIÑATO, tenga carrera o no.
> 
> ...



La edad no es un número para el 90% Esos de 40 tendrán dinero para mantener a las zorras y seguro las hay sudamericanas.

A los jefes aquí, si eres mayor no te quieren porque no te engañan tan fácil. Te quieren si tienes deudas. Y si no mira la gente en paro. Como no seas muy especializado en algo todo son problemas.


----------



## Marvelita (24 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Voy por la mitad del hilo, os cuento mi historia que es muy peculiar:
> 
> - Cuando acabé el bachillerato no sabía que hacer y empecé economía en la pública, por una serie de circunstancias personales lo deje y porque no me veía futuro a largo plazo, carrera muy teórica con poca aplicación práctica.
> 
> ...



yo termine ITOP con 30, harto currar en curros de mierda... lo de terminar una carrera segun la edad es una chorrada. 

Lo cierto es que de volver a la informatica, tenias que haber ido a FP no a grado


----------



## TexNolan (24 May 2022)

Y así es como se programa, a toda prisa y como el culo. Luego aparecen las inyecciones SQL, los XSS y los que estamos en ciber tenemos curro para años.


----------



## Arthas98 (24 May 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> En este tipo de trabajos requiere de ciertas capacidades. Yo pensaba al principio que era solamente cuestión simplemente de ganas, pero no.
> 
> Tengo un chaval recién salido de la universidad a mi cargo y tengo que frenar y dejarle un poco a su aire porque le mando algo y tarda mucho en obtener un resultado, si es que lo obtiene. Vale que yo llevo 20 tantos años de esto, mas otros tantos en los que ya programaba y de universidad, pero es que yo me acuerdo de mi primer trabajo en el que todavía era estudiante en la universidad, me soltaron un manual de un GIS y me dieron dos meses para desarrollar una funcionalidad para tratamiento de datos geográficos para una aplicación de telecomunicaciones. Y no tenia ni puta idea ni de ese gis, ni de oracle, etc. Y lo hice, vaya si lo hice. Se quedaron tan alucinados que me quisieron contratar de forma indefinida aumentandome el sueldo al doble.
> 
> ...



¿Has pensado que igual le dejas demasiada manga ancha? Puede que antes fuerais más autodidactas y responsables. Pero yo creo que ahora lo que necesitamos para trabajar es que cada poco se nos sienten al lado, nos pregunten ¿Que has hecho desde la última vez que hablamos? ¿Dónde te has enganchado y porque? ¿Has podido sortearlo o sigues enganchado? Y luego de nuevo un tiempo para que haga cosas y volver a pillarle y empezar de nuevo ¿Por dónde vas? 
Sí crees que no hay que marcar tiempos porque la programación bla bla bla, que lo que note es que hay un seguimiento detrás. Que cada vez que hable contigo haya sacado algo adelante. Será más o será menos pero que tenga la necesidad de hacer algo.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (25 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> yo termine ITOP con 30, harto currar en curros de mierda... lo de terminar una carrera segun la edad es una chorrada.
> 
> Lo cierto es que de volver a la informatica, tenias que haber ido a FP no a grado



Tengo una carrera universitaria, la verdad es que me siento más seguro de mi mismo así, saludos.


----------



## Svl (25 May 2022)




----------



## Svl (25 May 2022)

IngenieroEstudianteViejo dijo:


> Voy por la mitad del hilo, os cuento mi historia que es muy peculiar:
> 
> - Cuando acabé el bachillerato no sabía que hacer y empecé economía en la pública, por una serie de circunstancias personales lo deje y porque no me veía futuro a largo plazo, carrera muy teórica con poca aplicación práctica.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que hayas salido del pozo. La verdad es que a veces me dabas miedo leyéndote por el foro.

La edad es importante, si bien como has comprobado tampoco determinante.

Yo creo que debes tener algún trastorno que te induce a la depresión. Tu testimonio da todo el perfil.


----------



## IngenieroEstudianteViejo (25 May 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Me alegro de que hayas salido del pozo. La verdad es que a veces me dabas miedo leyéndote por el foro.
> 
> La edad es importante, si bien como has comprobado tampoco determinante.
> 
> Yo creo que debes tener algún trastorno que te induce a la depresión. Tu testimonio da todo el perfil.



He pasado por épocas de mi vida depresivas y épocas feliz, si tengo en cuenta todas las etapas he pasado más tiempo feliz que depresivo.


----------



## Pichorrica (25 May 2022)

Svl dijo:


>



Leyendo las respuestas, me da que no sabe ni porqué quiere ese perfil, pero sí que recalca que ella es empresaria y sería su jefa.

Me puedo imaginar cuantas puntas de hierro puede tener el látigo con esa de jefa


----------



## jus (25 May 2022)

Es que es como todo en la vida, no todo dios está capacitado para entender la fisica cuantica o la relatividad más allá de cosas básicas.


EL problema que para vivir de algo tienes que ser capaz de comprender más allá de lo básico y ser ágil y resolutivo y eso te lo da tus cualidades innatas y luego ya queda en tu tejado que te esfuerces más o menos para llegar a una meta.

Pero ya os digo, hay gente que te pega mil vueltas y otras que no llegan


----------



## jus (25 May 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Me alegro de que hayas salido del pozo. La verdad es que a veces me dabas miedo leyéndote por el foro.
> 
> La edad es importante, si bien como has comprobado tampoco determinante.
> 
> Yo creo que debes tener algún trastorno que te induce a la depresión. Tu testimonio da todo el perfil.



De quien hablas? es mi compañero el que se ha pillado la baja, yo estoy de lujo pero porque he tenido la suerte (influye) de que a mi no me ha tocado su marrón.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (25 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Leyendo las respuestas, me da que no sabe ni porqué quiere ese perfil, pero sí que recalca que ella es empresaria y sería su jefa.
> 
> Me puedo imaginar cuantas puntas de hierro puede tener el látigo con esa de jefa



Trabajar para un palillero ya es la muerte en vida, si es mujer empoderada peor todavía,...
Me imagino lo que ofrecerá, seguro que no pasa de los 30mil y si llega,...


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (29 May 2022)

Veo que aquí sabéis del tema. Alguna recomendación de curso/lenguaje para un neófito? Con vistas a ganarse la vida con ello en un corto-medio plazo y a poder ser remoto? Para desanimar no quiero oír, opiniones constructivas. Se que de primeras habrá que dejarse los cuernos, pero el tiempo y aprendizaje hacen afinar a uno. Cuando empiezo a controlar del tema es cuando empieza el perfeccionismo.


----------



## jus (10 Jun 2022)

Pues me acabo de enterar que le ha pegado un nuevo ataque y no vuelve de formab indefinida. 

Oleee


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Nov 2022)

menudo vagoneta


----------



## Marvelita (11 Nov 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Veo que aquí sabéis del tema. Alguna recomendación de curso/lenguaje para un neófito? Con vistas a ganarse la vida con ello en un corto-medio plazo y a poder ser remoto? Para desanimar no quiero oír, opiniones constructivas. Se que de primeras habrá que dejarse los cuernos, pero el tiempo y aprendizaje hacen afinar a uno. Cuando empiezo a controlar del tema es cuando empieza el perfeccionismo.



cobol


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2022)

*Refresco esto: mi compañero se ha pirado de la empresa!!!*

Para mí no se si se ha ido a mejor, pero tengo claro que se fue principalmente por estos 2 motivos:

1- Que si le dio aquí un telele de ansiendad, él se piensa que le pueda pasar lo mismo
2- Que a nivel de sueldo donde estamos (soporte a programadores) no nos suben el sueldo apenas y a poco más podemos aspirar en esto

Lo que se pierde ahora es el 100% de teletrabajo, se ha ido a un sitio a programar y la mitad de la semana ha de irse a Madrid capital para trabajar viviendoe n un pueblo y se comerá atascos y mala zona para aparcar y mala combinación de transporte (1h en hora punta, o 1h en tpte publico )


----------



## NOREMERO (14 Nov 2022)

Trabajar en la empresa privada no es compatible con la vida.


----------



## pacomer (14 Nov 2022)

jus dijo:


> *Refresco esto: mi compañero se ha pirado de la empresa!!!*
> 
> Para mí no se si se ha ido a mejor, pero tengo claro que se fue principalmente por estos 2 motivos:
> 
> ...



La carrera tiene que ser pillar experiencia en una buena empresa con gente competente y luego montarse el propio negocio haciendo tecnología no para intermediarios sino para uno mismo.

En informática es bastante fácil hoy en día, por que lo más importante que se requiere son conocimientos de verdad en varias tecnologías y experiencia picandotecla en proyectos con codebase de al menos >100Kloc, lo demás computer y conexión a internet. Con eso se puede multplicar por 15-20 veces al mes lo que se cobra en la mejor cárnica con mucho menos stress y sin tener que aguantar a jefecillos-kapo subnormales encima.


----------



## jus (14 Nov 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> La carrera tiene que ser pillar experiencia en una buena empresa con gente competente y luego montarse el propio negocio haciendo tecnología no para intermediarios sino para uno mismo.
> 
> En informática es bastante fácil hoy en día, por que lo más importante que se requiere son conocimientos de verdad en varias tecnologías y experiencia picandotecla en proyectos con codebase de al menos >100Kloc, lo demás computer y conexión a internet. Con eso se puede multplicar por 15-20 veces al mes lo que se cobra en la mejor cárnica con mucho menos stress y sin tener que aguantar a jefecillos-kapo subnormales encima.



Te pareces a mi padre.

Mi padre arregla el mundo en 4 patadas!!! con cualquier problema se arreglar todo facilmente. 

Pues tú igual, todo es fácil, claro, muy fácil,

A lo mejor para lograr lo que tú dices primero hay que ser muy bueno en lo tuyo y no todos somos cracks. Mi compañero iba justillo pero iba, sin peras al olmo se le podía pedir.


----------

